# Naruto 554 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Aug 31, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 31, 2011)

I PREDICT SASUKE BEING AWESOME.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 31, 2011)

I predict Sasuke rampage.


----------



## Lovely (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke goes even more nuts. We see Naruto clones on other battlefields.


----------



## vered (Aug 31, 2011)

naruto shows against raikage.while sasuke moves.


----------



## sagroth (Aug 31, 2011)

Some actual Fuuton jutsu from Naruto would be a nice thing.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 31, 2011)

Kakashi is going to one shot Sasuke with Kamui.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 31, 2011)

I'd say Tobi finds out about Sasuke's temper tantrum, but doesn't appear to care very much. There is no real reason to show much of Sasuke. He's alone right now so there really isn't anything he can do aside from jumping through the forest. 
Instead we'll get a lot of Naruto vs Raikage and Gaara + Onoki vs Mizukage. Gaara will find the Mizukage with his sand and Onoki will just blast him with his Jinton. Naruto will defend against the Raikage's black lightning with a new FRS variant bombard the Raikage with some five or ten Mini-FRS to reduce his mobility and then strike with a full power version and the Raikage will end up being sealed. Some comment about Naruto being out of power and then the KB will disperse.


----------



## The Scientist (Aug 31, 2011)

we will not see sasuke fight naruto for a while. it will take some time before he makes it to the battle field.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

naruto vs the 3rd raikage, gaara and onoki vs the 2nd mizukage


----------



## nick1689 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hopefully some badass Genjutsu from the Mizukage. If that fight is off-panel imma rage


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke test out his Susano a little more and starts heading towards Konoha. Zetsu informs Madara that Sasuke has left and Madara goes "just as planned".

Meanwhile Naruto's KB takes on Raikage and Onoki and Gaara fight Mizukage.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke goes on a power rampage to test his powers out on some fodders.
Madara finds out about Sasuke killing Zetsu, but doesn't care since Sasuke is due to take down Naruto. Nine Tails is probably more important to him then Zetsu. 
Naruto vs Raikage. 
Perhaps another panel of Kabuto talking about summoning "him" but still not showing who "him" is.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke arc begins!


----------



## 24 Hours (Aug 31, 2011)

MY PREDICTION: 


SASUKE IS GOING AFTER MADARA 

MADARA BETTER WATCH YOUR BACK  

COS KING SASUKE IS COMING FOR YOU


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 31, 2011)

now i understand why kishi drew sasuke into that colorspread. i predict something big happening next chapter since it'll be the last of the volume.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto clone one shots the raikage


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

24 Hours said:


> MY PREDICTION:
> 
> 
> SASUKE IS GOING AFTER MADARA
> ...



if he does sasuke is dead


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 31, 2011)

*Chapter 554 Prediction*:  Wind over Lightning.

Naruto quickly charges the Sandaime Raikage and it turns into a battle of speed, with him finally getting a grasp on things.   Everyone is amazed as the two fight it out and it ends with an trick FRS attack.   When all is said and done, the clone poofs and everyone is surprised.

Madara closes in with his puppets and runs into Itachi.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Aug 31, 2011)

Some Sasuke action and hopefully some Naruto versus Sandaime Raikage.


----------



## Penance (Aug 31, 2011)

I predict not seeing Sasuke till the last page (or 15-30 chapters)...


----------



## Doge (Aug 31, 2011)

Naruto gives up and cries when Sasuke appears.

Itachi lectures will not affect him.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Aug 31, 2011)

kabuto is summoning the 4th hokage to capture naruto and the kyuubi


----------



## Saru (Aug 31, 2011)

War status update. Mizukage fighting Black Zetsu, Muu being 'unsealed', more of Kages talking (history lesson). Naruto stops overshadowing the Kage. First/Last few panels show Sasuke or Madara making plans.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 31, 2011)

Mercury Smile said:


> I dont  like this because Sasuke doesnt want to go after Tsunade and Raikage (again), he wants to go to Konoha and kill the elders. Also if youre suggesting Kakuzu took Dan's heart, it doesnt make sense. There is no way Mizukage can copy Dust technique even if its a mirage.
> 
> I think 3rd Raikage is defeated and sealed next chapter. And Clam is destroyed. Either Madara & Neo Pain entrance or Itachi confronts Kabuto at the end.



-He wants to test his eyes
-Kakuzu knows about Dan, they could have a relationship
-Mizukage said he can show his opponents weaknesses. 

These are just for entertainment use...of course they won't come true, hence the "prediction".


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Aug 31, 2011)

Sasuke: I must destroy the Hidden Leaf village and the allied villages who dare work with them! Everyone is guilty except me! Muhahahahahaha!

Or something retarded like that.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 31, 2011)

Supersonic Strawhat said:


> Sasuke: I must destroy the Hidden Leaf village and the allied villages who dare work with them!* Everyone is guilty except me! Muhahahahahaha!
> *
> Or something retarded like that.



Because everyone is blind in the darkness, except Sasuke. "He can see just fine."


----------



## bach (Sep 1, 2011)

in the next chapter we will see naruto using some futon jutsu and at the last page on the chapter the opponent that sasuke will fight...


----------



## CA182 (Sep 1, 2011)

As long as there's some more Mizukage/CLAM action I'm happy.


----------



## rajin (Sep 1, 2011)

*taken from here*

*554: ?the Fall of an  Ego.?*

Naruto is standing in between the forces and the Edo-Raikage.

Edo-Rai,  ?Hmmm, who is this? You look somewhat familiar, but that was  ages  ago??

Temari, {Naruto?} ?hey, he is a lightening user, we need a  very strong  wind attack that won?t let up on him! Something that is too  fast for him  to regenerate it. Just long enough to get him sealed!?

Naruto  glancing at Temari, ?Got it!?

He rushes towards the Edo an  suddenly he is face to face with him.

Edo-, ?you are fast, kind  of like him, with that same blonde hair.? {He  must be his son no other  reason why I can feel similar chakra presence  as that Minato kid!}

Naruto,  ?I know your fighting against your will so I won?t take this  battle  personally, besides you?re my Uncle Bee?s Senpai and Raikage!?

Edo  Raikage is swinging at him with a fist charged with lightning, ?Son  of  brat is a brat, no surprise.?

Naruto dodging and  making a small rasenshuriken, ?you are old and slow,  and no way my Dad  was a brat!?

Suddenly he is hit in the face with a force of black  lightning an  knocked back near the alliance ninja.

Naruto,  ?Ghaaah!!!? he is on his back with  black lighting sparking on  his  body. {why am I still here? Man I should have poofed out form that.  The  chakra clock saved me I guess.}

Temari, ?hmmm, is that your  plan? Rushing head first with a short range  fighter with that much  power? Foolish, I thought you had grown, but I  guess only in power.?

Naruto  grinning points at the Edo Kage.

The Edo Raikage looks down and  sees a small rasenshuriken slipped into  his vest, ?Well played, ?

Soon?.

We  see the sealed  Raikage  just like the Tsuchikage.

Naruto, ?well  I guess I should go help Gaara and grandpa Tsuchikage!?

Temari  watches him leave, ?you are foolish, powerful, and foolish. I  pity the  Leaf if he is this way if he becomes Hokage.?

Naruto appears to  have heard her as he is jumping off, but says nothing.

We see Bee  and Naruto jumping at high speeds.

Naruto, ?come on Uncle Bee we  gotta go , I have to ?Ughhh!!!!?

He falls on his face, the seal  designs on his aura start to disappear,  and Naruto is trying to get up,  ?what is happening to me??

Elsewhere?

Naruto is on his  way to Gaara an company.

Tsuchikage hovers in front of Naruto  stopping his progress.

Naruto, ?Grandpa Tsuchikage??

Tsuchikage,  ?we must talk, now.?

Naruto, ?I can?t I have  to??

The  Tsuchikage has an angry look on his face, ?stop it!?

Suddenly he  makes several rock clones and they grab Naruto. Before he  can even  speak two more come form below and grabs his legs.

Naruto, ?what  are you doing?!?

Tsuchikage, ?you are gonna stand ther and listen  to what I have to say  boy! I have lived thru a lot of Kage?s, Hokages  included. Not on of them  not one of them ever thought they could do it  all or expected to be  Kage1 Yes some wanted it, some fought for it,  hell some didn?t even  think they deserved it. But none of the good ones  felt they deserved it  or it was promised to him! You must show respect  as well??

Naruto flashes to how he talked to Gaara last chapter  and holds his head  down.

?He is your friend, but he is also a  Kage, a respected and trusted  comrade on top of that. Why did you see  yourself so high and mighty to  talk down to him? Also who are you to  give anyone orders on a battle  formation? You are still a Genin from  what I see, you have no experience  or completed instruction on doing  such.?
Suddenly..

Naruto, ?You??

POOF!!

Tsuchikage,  ?what? A clone all this time? Hmmm, well I hope it sank in,  even if it  is just a little.?

Bee standing over Naruto, ?come on little  nephew, we got stuff to do ,  you can?t be through.?

Naruto  closes his eyes and sees?darkness.

A voice, ?this is wrong, this  is not what I will let you become. No way,  not on your life, Naruto  Uzumaki!!?

Another voice, ?this is going to stop now or you will  go no further with  this power Naruto, no further.?

Naruto opens  his eyes to see the source of the voices.

We see a page with the  fox in his cage looking through the bars. The  angle is Naruto looking  up. In front of the cage standing over a sitting  Naruto is 12 year Old  Naruto and Sage mode Naruto, both looking angry.

Naruto?s both  speaking, ?Today is the last day you disgrace us Naruto  Uzumaki!?

What  is going on what did they do to RS mode, and what are they going to  do  to Naruto?

*Next  ?The Trail of Naruto Uzumaki! 		*


----------



## Hexa (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe we'll get a scene basically establishing what Sasuke is going to do, and then the scene switches away.  Sasuke is, after all, a long distance from the actual war.  Otherwise, maybe we'll get the sixth coffin at the end? Or some cliffhanger like that.


----------



## Saru (Sep 1, 2011)

Your predictions are always fun to read, Deadway.

I predict EMS Madara/Izuna peeking out from within the coffin.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 1, 2011)

So we are getting early spoilers this week?


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sasuke is a given. Can't wait to see my boy in action . I actually hope to see Itachi encounter Kabuto by the end. I don't know how likely that is though.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 2, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So we are getting early spoilers this week?


Next week we should.


----------



## vered (Sep 2, 2011)

i really hope it will end with Itachi facing kabuto and the 6th coffin.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 2, 2011)

predict : Sasuke vs Edo army and Kabuto


----------



## blewberry (Sep 2, 2011)

I hope naruto's clone head towards kakashi's battlefield. i'd love to see his reaction about how naruto become amazing 

Btw, i hope the third raikage'll not be of panelled


----------



## Saren (Sep 2, 2011)

I predict that we switch to Madara's location where Zetsu pops up to tell him that Sasuke has made his move, then we have Naruto fighting the 3rd Raikage, and then the chapter ends with Kabuto summoning the last coffin.


----------



## Boradis (Sep 2, 2011)

I predict a Sasuke-centric chapter. For the optimal reading experience I will therefore be listening to "Yakety Sax."


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 2, 2011)

Another chapter of Naruto stomping he cleans up the Division 4 Battlefield

Gaara and Onoki then talks to Naruto Gaara refuses to allow Naruto continue on Naruto then ask Gaara when he got so cowardly and tells him he is Kazekage and he should do what is necessary this war against Madara can't be won by playing it safe Gaara hangs his head as reality hits him he apolgises to Naruto for what he has put him through Naruto then states its time to report in and then desummons himself Gaara and Onoki look on in shock when they realises just one clone wiped out 3 Kage's

Cut to Kitsuchi's and Darui's division the Divisions are in complete disarray Naruto clone appears before Darui with Darui already informed of the plan to get rid of the Zetsu clones cue Naruto wiping out the Zetsu clones

Chapter ends with Kabuto summoning the 6th Coffin and says he will go personally to capture Naruto.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Sep 2, 2011)

predict : Sasuke riding on a hawk


----------



## auem (Sep 2, 2011)

sasuke facing kabuto(he is closest)...itachi showing up...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 2, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> predict : Sasuke riding on a hawk


That would be pretty awesome actually, and it's a feasible way for him to get to the war quickly since Madara probably hid him far away.


----------



## jso (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn, Sasuke riding on a hawk would actually be kinda badass. I hope he heads to Konoha or VOTE though and not randomly towards the war. Dont mind him having to go through battlefields on the way there though.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 2, 2011)

I predict Sasuke getting dressed. And I predict Suigetsu and Juugo coming into the fray.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 2, 2011)

vered said:


> i really hope it will end with Itachi facing kabuto and the 6th coffin.



Last volume ended with Tobi's new 6 paths, last chapter ended with Sasuke's EMS reveal, the only thing that could possibly top both (or at least equal them) is the 6th coffin's reveal. 

Though aside from that I'd also like to see the rest of the former Kage's revived (if he finds a way to bring back the Hokage's as well, then it almost definitely won't be until right before his final battle with Naruto). 

And with Muu, he could've just been telling Oonoki to be cautious allying with other nations like that, maybe it'll be expanded on in the tankobon or something. If he is indeed not done yet, I'd at least want Kishi to tell us that next chapter and not drag it out forever.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there anywhere to buy recent japanese tankobons?


----------



## jso (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure you can buy them on Amazon, but they're labelled as Tomes instead of Volumes.


----------



## Final Fantasy VII (Sep 2, 2011)

I would need to use the us or uk site as I cant read japanese and the japan site doesnt allow us buyers


----------



## Gabe (Sep 2, 2011)

the kages are finished and then we see another clone arriving to another battle. 3 possibilities either to were mei is, shikamaru is or where kakashi is at


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope we see Itachi, and only Itachi.

Sasuke and Naruto can go die.


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm ready to see Madara. 

Either him or the Nidaime Mizukage pwn, everything!



Thdyingbreed said:


> That would be pretty awesome actually, and it's a feasible way for him to get to the war quickly since Madara probably hid him far away.



By war, you mean to Konoha, right?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

I fear for the Nidaime.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2011)

vered said:


> i really hope it will end with Itachi facing kabuto and the 6th coffin.



me too. i don't care about sauske now since i finally saw his EMS design. or naruto since.... well, it's naruto


----------



## Klue (Sep 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I fear for the Nidaime.



Tsuchikage?

He was sealed already, but the Nidaime Mizukage is still here, and here to stay.

He can't be beaten.


----------



## vered (Sep 4, 2011)

maybe we'll see a new variation of FRS against the Raikage?
the perfect chapter would consist of few pages of madara,few pages of itachi and or kabuto and a few pages of Sasuke besides the Naruto part.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 4, 2011)

vered said:


> maybe we'll see a new variation of FRS against the Raikage?



Naruto makes like 50 of those mini FRS things and throws them all at same time. That would be freaking awesome


----------



## Faustus (Sep 4, 2011)

I predict Naruto clone chatting with some random Zetsu clone and TnJing him into coming to Alliance side 

I seriously want this to happen


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Sep 4, 2011)

Sasuke sets out to massacre nearest living being.Itachi is off-paneled by mysterious sixth coffin. Kabuto unveils plan for sixth coffin to capture/or defeat Sasuke.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

Klue said:


> Tsuchikage?
> 
> He was sealed already, but the Nidaime Mizukage is still here, and here to stay.
> 
> He can't be beaten.


No, the Mizukage.

If he broke off like Itachi and did his own thing that'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...why do you want to see more of 'Mr. Stu'?


I want to see him rape Kabuto.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tige321 said:


> Sasuke sets out to massacre nearest living being.Itachi is off-paneled by mysterious sixth coffin. Kabuto unveils plan for sixth coffin to capture/or defeat Sasuke.



Don't you put that Sass on me Ricky Bobby!!!  Itachi will live til it's his time to die.... he will die by Madara's hands.


----------



## Talis (Sep 4, 2011)

Gaara+Onoki VS Mizukage, Naruto vs Raikage, chapters ends with a cliffhang of 6th coffin.


----------



## Agony (Sep 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto's probably going to destroy him with ease to show that he fully surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> Thinking Itachi would actually succeed at this given his track record? Not to mention if he does, he'd become the biggest Gary Stu of all time.



ppl still doubting itachi's abilities.before he was revived,ppl said he stand no chance against bee or naruto.and now wad?you guys were dead wrong.when r u ppl gonna get it?


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 4, 2011)

Whatever trump Kabuto is bringing out is insanely powerful. It's stronger than Nagato and enough to deal with Itachi. 

It's EMS Madara, the Sixth Coffin. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 4, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Whatever trump Kabuto is bringing out is insanely powerful. It's stronger than Nagato and enough to deal with Itachi.
> 
> It's EMS Madara, the Sixth Coffin. Nothing else makes sense.


Except of course, Madara being alive. 

Its the Rikudou Sennin himself.


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except of course, Madara being alive.
> 
> Its the Rikudou Sennin himself.


The Sennin himself being an Edo Tensei is problematic at best, it's a very unlikely scenario. If the Rikudou Sage returns to this manga, in the flesh, I posit he'll do so through his own volition-possibly as a "Patronus" of sorts for Naruto in his darkest hour. He did leave his Will his Younger Son, I think that's a tangible inheritance. 

The only scenario with the fewest anomalies is EMS Madara acting as the Sixth Coffin. Considering how the author has portrayed ambiguity towards Tobi's identity, the Sixth Coffin holding Madara himself shouldn't be inexplicable. 

The theory I endorse is that Madara literally died at the Valley of the End but used an unknown jutsu for rebirth. This rebirth is symbolized through his acquisition of the Rin'negan, returning with an inoperable body and the status of Rikudou. 

That theory aside, Tobi is Madara but not Madara in a sense. If a portion of himself is truly dead, necessitating Gedo Rinne Tensei as he's stated, then Kabuto aught to be able to use EMS Madara as an Edo Tensei. And it's really the only outcome that remains.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Sep 4, 2011)

Chapter focuses on Sasuke and Itachi.


----------



## DanE (Sep 4, 2011)

One of these 2 would please me, Itachi vs Kabuto or Sasuke new powers.  I seriously don't care about Naruto vs Raikage fight.

EDIT: Or something about Madara


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 4, 2011)

No more Itachi for a while...please.


----------



## Addy (Sep 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto's probably going to destroy him with ease to show that he fully surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> *Thinking Itachi would actually succeed at this given his track record? *Not to mention if he does, he'd become the *biggest Gary Stu *of all time.



????????????????? he broke out of edo tense. he used wits instead of crappy speed and chakra blasts to defeat the reningan. how is that not a good track record?. he even has the means to do it and kabuto = might as well be filler.

gary stu? the guy failed his entire life, killed his family,  and was plagued with diseases. how is that even close to gary stu? and itachi himself admits his fail last chapter to deal with sasuke. he defeated nagato with the help of naruto and bee. a gary stu is someone along the lines who is strong in every way, perfectly kind and smart (give or take a fail or two but nothing major).  something close to perfect. (someone like minato, or my favorate: NF's vission of RM naruto ) hell, even bee praised shisui and not itachi to downgrade the hype.


oh wait, he defeats kabuto "filler orochimaru to be more exact" so that makes him a gary stu? really? kabuto by now = shit fodder. his fail record is even bigger than itachi's. i mean, name one thing kabuto did successfully in this war? because i can't 

kabuto wanted shisui's MS = lol.
kabuto wanted naruto and bee = lol.
kabuto's kyubi ETs, and other ETs = lol.
kabuto thought he could control itachi and nagato, thus he wins = lol.
kabuto wants sasuke = lol.
second tsukage, and diedara who can nuke shit up = lol.

kabuto is a joke and has not earned the honor of even being called a villain. he hasn't done anything and yet many equate him to itachi, hokages, rikudo senin, orochimaru, and even madara


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 4, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kabuto's probably going to destroy him with ease to show that he fully surpassed Orochimaru.
> 
> Thinking Itachi would actually succeed at this given his track record? Not to mention if he does, *he'd become the biggest Gary Stu of all time.*



Why are you comparing itachi to minato?


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

I predict Sasuke killing some fodders.


----------



## Talis (Sep 4, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Next week we should.



Does this mean that chapter 554 will be released next week instead this week?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2011)

naruto vs the raikage, gaara and onoki vs mizukage. maybe a panel of kabuto summoning the 6th coffin and no sasuke.


----------



## Synn (Sep 4, 2011)

loool3 said:


> Does this mean that chapter 554 will be released next week instead this week?



He probably meant that the chapter will be released normally on September 7th.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 4, 2011)

I wonder if we will get Kakashi vs Sasuke eventually.... Kakashi threatened to kill him the last time they met. Kakashi vs white fang needs to happen soon as well too....


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 4, 2011)

We'll just gonna get Naruto and Sasuke panels, nothing good.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 4, 2011)

Last time i checked. Kabuto was near the hideout. Cuz Anko was snooping and he took her out. And left her there. And began his operation. Kabuto and Sasuke are very close by one another


----------



## blacksword (Sep 4, 2011)

> Next week we should.


so does it mean we are getting spoiler on 6th september?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gabe said:


> naruto vs the raikage, gaara and onoki vs mizukage. maybe a panel of kabuto summoning the 6th coffin and no sasuke.



What gaara will do against Gen? He is really weak in gen and on tai. 
Im just saying,


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 5, 2011)

sasuke tracks sakura reiatsu to kill her and her hospital base because sasuke is smart and knows to destroy their doctors/healers first

yup


----------



## momma bravo (Sep 5, 2011)

i predict a flashback, a new jutsu or variant, and/or kabuto shenanigans.


----------



## SilenceOz (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict more *Rasengan*


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so does it mean we are getting spoiler on 6th september?


No.  But maybe the 13th for 555.


----------



## Addy (Sep 5, 2011)

i predict the scene shifting to either sasuke or itachi + kabuto.

as for naruto, 2-5 pages max for the fight or maybe he meets madara.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict Clam-_chan_ will make a pearl 

Then the 4th division shinobis will look at it and they will wonder something like "OMG!!! What are the powers of this pearl?", "Will it explode?", "Will it bounce?" 

In the end the pearl will have no important power  Mizukage-sama


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope Sasuke gets moving so we can have Naruto vs. Sasuke as soon as possible.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 5, 2011)

> No. But maybe the 13th for 555.


Thanks. But the 554 is the last chapter of the volume?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 5, 2011)

prediction : 

Naruto defeats Raikage in 2 - 3 pages. 
4 - 5 pages of irrelevant talking and hype

Some named characters finally decide to engage Mizukage. Kabuto takes control, gets raped as usual.

Then he summons 'Him'.

End of chap.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2011)

Prediction: 

Chapter starts with few pages of Sasuke. He uses Susano some more and says that he'll go for Konoha next.

Next we see Madara standing in a tree, overlooking the alliance HQ. White Zetsu appears besides Madara and informs that Sasuke has busted out and is going for Konoha. Madara responds by telling it goes all according the plan and says that he'll be going for Naruto now.

It cuts to Kage battlefield where Onoki and Gaara arrive to fight Nidaime Mizukage and the Mizukage comments that maybe now the alliance can take him down.

Naruto's clone fights Raikage with taijutsu and gets knocked back. They fight for a few pages, Raikage showcases his black raiton. Temari joins the battle to help Naruto out with her Futons and they team up. She wonders about Naruto's Futon, Naruto makes a bunch of mini FRS's in both of his hands and throws them all at same time at the Raikage. Temari also uses a futon at the same time. We see a panel of Kabuto thinking "Kukuku... Those aren't nearly enough to take him down...", but as he is concentrating on those jutsus we see Naruto appearing behind him with a full sized FRS and he get a clean hit. Temari shouts for the sealing team.

On few last pages we see Naruto and Bee running around, but Madara, with all of his six paths, appears in front of them.

Yeah, I know it's too awesome to happen :[


----------



## Agony (Sep 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> prediction :
> 
> Naruto defeats Raikage in 2 - 3 pages.
> 4 - 5 pages of irrelevant talking and hype
> ...



i guess this is what wll probably happen.


----------



## Ferno (Sep 5, 2011)

I expect a couple of pages of Sasuke, and Madara being notified of his EMS completion. Also a length few pages of Naruto owning Raikage whilst Mizukage is defeated. Then the cliffhanger showing either 6th coffin or Itachi releasing Oro for Edo Tensei information.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 5, 2011)

*Prediction:* 
-Raikage will die by Naruto after showing his ultimate Black Lightning jutsu.
-Gaara and Onoki fights Mizukage and then seals him.
-Sasuke kills more fodders.
-Kabuto summons his 6th coffin. - End of Chapter


----------



## Tomasoares (Sep 5, 2011)

Chapter start's with 2~3 pages for Sasuke, Kabuto and Madara, then switches to the rest camps where Naruto finally arrives (4~5 pages) and the other pages are for the mizukage defeating everyone and the alliance fighting raikage, last page with Raikage doing some technique (black lighting). Muu maybe will be released.


----------



## HInch (Sep 5, 2011)

19 pages of Mizukage or I will flip my shit.

Or what Grimm typed. Probably what he typed, not me.


----------



## Topher (Sep 5, 2011)

Hexa, are you saying there's no chapter this week?


----------



## Lovely (Sep 5, 2011)

Topher said:


> Hexa, are you saying there's no chapter this week?



No, he's saying we won't get early spoilers this week. The 6th is a Tuesday.


----------



## Prototype (Sep 5, 2011)

KB Naruto busts out a new version of FRS, and with Temari's help, Sandaime Raikage is defeated and sealed. Nidaime Mizukage is then confronted by Gaara and Tsuchikage, while Kabuto laughs it off, and begins summoning the sixth coffin.

Sasuke is preparing to leave Mountain's Graveyard.

The real Naruto and Killer Bee find one of the divisions decimated, as Madara turns towards them and goes "Kukuku." End chapter.


Probably won't happen.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict 3rd Raikage totalled in one shot FRS (and the respective Kabuto reaction...(damn)), plus Sasuke and Madara


----------



## firedragonde (Sep 5, 2011)

the chapter must include the Mizukage or it is automatically fail


----------



## jso (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope the Based Mizukage blesses us with his real name. (Swag)


----------



## blacksword (Sep 5, 2011)

I predict 6th coffin. 

It's the perfect timinig to reveal it.


----------



## GunX2 (Sep 5, 2011)

No Mizukage will make me sad.


----------



## Klue (Sep 5, 2011)

A guarantee at least one panel with Madara and his Six Paths. It's time we received a status report on his whereabouts.

Where is he going?



Topher said:


> Hexa, are you saying there's no chapter this week?



Normal release schedule this week; early spoilers (Tuesday) the next.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> A guarantee at least one panel with Madara and his Six Paths. It's time we received a status report on his whereabouts.
> 
> Where is he going?



Yeah, most likely Zetsu will update him about Sasuke.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Sep 5, 2011)

*"He"* appears.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 5, 2011)

no previews ?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 5, 2011)

I expect speed! From the 3rd and Naruto


----------



## vered (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> no previews ?



not this week.in my opinion a good sign for a good chapter.


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 5, 2011)

EMS Madara appears as the typical cliffhanger but we dont see his face, just the samurai armour.


----------



## jso (Sep 5, 2011)

Aw man, I pray we see Madara bring out the samurai-style armour before this is all over and done with. Would be epic as fuck. I dunno how likely it is because we've seen Madara wear his current style of outfit in battle before too:


Or perhaps Sasuke could don it like in one NFer's sig, although the likelihood of that occurring dropped with him going rogue and killing Zetsu.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 5, 2011)

We better see Sasuke meeting Itachi with in a chapter, that would a big fucking surprise after he just busted out of a damn cave.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 5, 2011)

maybe we see itachi getting to kabuto. maybe frs vs black lightning, another naruto clones arriving somewhere else. possibly to were kakashi is and his unit is in trouble. naruto saves them.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope Madara focuses on the seventh path or elemental jutsu.  The six paths powers are gimmicky and we've seen them a ton now.  I guess Madara having the fan makes it at least likely that he'll use katon, or katon/fuuton mixes.

Hopefully Dodai or someone gives us a lesson on what black raiton is.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I hope Madara focuses on the* seventh path* or elemental jutsu.  The six paths powers are gimmicky and we've seen them a ton now.  I guess Madara having the fan makes it at least likely that he'll use katon, or katon/fuuton mixes.
> 
> Hopefully Dodai or someone gives us a lesson on what black raiton is.



isnt that the power to revive people?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> isnt that the power to revive people?



It's power over life and death, we've only seen the former.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> isnt that the power to revive people?


Not directly.  The power to revive people is one aspect of the power.  The Gedou Mazou technique Nagato used against Hanzou was a seventh path technique as well.  And that may well be it for the path (life- rinne tensei/ death- dragon soul suckers), but I hope there's a real power in there that is just a good, straightforward ability.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully Naruto fights Madara after this so we can get that out of the way.


----------



## Evilene (Sep 6, 2011)

I suspect we will see Madara's mask mug heading somewhere.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 6, 2011)

I hope Madara doesn't use the same old Rinnegan 6th path abilities. We have already witnessed all Rinnegan power(besides Gedo Mazo) and there's nothing exciting about it. 

It's EMS time.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 6, 2011)

Kishi seems to be in a real fan-servicey mood lately, so I expect to see some more this week.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 6, 2011)

> Kishi seems to be in a real fan-servicey mood lately, so I expect to see some more this week.


what exactly are you expecting to see?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 6, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I hope Madara focuses on the seventh path or elemental jutsu.  The six paths powers are gimmicky and we've seen them a ton now.  I guess Madara having the fan makes it at least likely that he'll use katon, or katon/fuuton mixes.
> 
> Hopefully Dodai or someone gives us a lesson on what black raiton is.



Hopefully his neo pain rikodou is a plot device to give some important people a fight to show their power and will get taken care of.
Seriously, it would be pretty retarded and boring for them to stick around.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 6, 2011)

Now that Nagato is sealed, is there a chance for Madara's Rinnegan to turn dead (Like Orochimaru arms)?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Now that Nagato is sealed, is there a chance for Madara's Rinnegan to turn dead (Like Orochimaru arms)?



That would be pointless.


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Not directly.  The power to revive people is one aspect of the power.  The Gedou Mazou technique Nagato used against Hanzou was a seventh path technique as well.  And that may well be it for the path (life- rinne tensei/ death- dragon soul suckers), but I hope there's a real power in there that is just a good, straightforward ability.



yep i hope so too.
anyway we are starting to reach the point where madara will soon start fighting so hopefully we'll get a chance to see it.


----------



## Trent (Sep 6, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Chapter starts with few pages of Sasuke. He uses Susano some more and says that he'll go for Konoha next.
> 
> ...



I could see most of this happen but I would prefer Madara didn't go immediately for Naruto and just said he will do it _soon _and proceeded to start the destruction of the Alliance's HQ first.

Cue massacre with Tsunade and Ei being killed by Madara.


----------



## Penance (Sep 6, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Now that Nagato is sealed, is there a chance for Madara's Rinnegan to turn dead (Like Orochimaru arms)?



Nah, it's not like that was Shiki Fūjin, or anything...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 6, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Hopefully his neo pain rikodou is a plot device to give some important people a fight to show their power and will get taken care of.
> Seriously, it would be pretty retarded and boring for them to stick around.



they will probably just be used on bee and naruto.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Sep 6, 2011)

Still my prediction for this chap:
- Sandaime Raikage being dealt with. We will get to see Black Lightning. New Fuuton Rasengan variation from Naruto perhaps
- One page Sasuke hype
- Ending with cliffhanger Madara and Rikudou Pain V2 arriving at HQ


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

*my predictions*
1.Itachi will go to Kabuto and try to genjutsu him to turn off the reanimation jutsu.
2.he will try and get Sasuke old eyes to get his own EMS


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict Naruto owning the raikage By making a FRS sandwhich , with the raikage being the meat, naruto will learn how important the sealing is, and will wonder how He^ can use it, we will get some old guy explaining it and the uzamaki will be mentioned, and naruto will try a seal against the mizukage.

Zetsu will show up in front of tobi and tell him Sasuke is rampaging , Tobi will tell black zetsu to use "that jutsu" to control sasuke for now.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Sep 6, 2011)

yesterday was Itachi, Itachi
today it is Sasuke, Sasuke
we we we so excited
we so excited

nah but seriously i hope we will actually see Sasuke in action now


----------



## mlc818 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I hope Madara focuses on the seventh path or elemental jutsu.  The six paths powers are gimmicky and we've seen them a ton now.  I guess Madara having the fan makes it at least likely that he'll use katon, or katon/fuuton mixes.
> 
> Hopefully Dodai or someone gives us a lesson on what black raiton is.



Yeah, that would be awesome.  Plus elemental fusions have been hyped repeatedly, so Madara could certainly show off a fancier version of them now that he's collected these various powers.

& perhaps he'll erect a giant burning tree underneath one of his opponents to show off his Hashirama+Uchiha powers? ;p


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 6, 2011)

i predict sasuke obliterates someone with extreme prejudice and we all go, "goddamn naruto needs a power up"

when in fact since there last meeting naruto has had like 5 power ups


----------



## Talis (Sep 6, 2011)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> yesterday was Itachi, Itachi
> today it is Sasuke, Sasuke
> we we we so excited
> we so excited
> ...



And the next one will be whoever is in the 6th coffin.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Sep 6, 2011)

^tomorow is zetsu, and then 6th coffin, comes afterwardssssssssss

i dont want this chapter to enddddddd


----------



## うずまきナルト (Sep 6, 2011)

Prediction: We're not going to see Sasuke this chapter, if we do it will only be 1 page at the very most. This chapter will be all about Naruto vs the raikage and maybe we'll see him join in with Gaara or we'll just see Gaara and the old man fight that other edo dude.


----------



## kumaTIC (Sep 6, 2011)

hope there will be more tactical stuff like when naruto used gaara?s sand to jump.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

naruto will beat the Third Raikage by using a body wide rasengan


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict this chapter Kubuto summons his final coffin (cliffhanger) And we will see sasuke.


----------



## LoT (Sep 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> naruto will beat the Third Raikage by using a body wide rasengan



.. called "Kaiten"


----------



## Judecious (Sep 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> naruto will beat the Third Raikage by using a body wide rasengan



A regular rasengan would be more than enough.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol that was funny as hell ,did you made it?



I made it a few months ago I think.


----------



## Alec (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasuke will appear on the battle field much to everyone's surprise. Naruto starts moving toward Madara, while Kabuto prepares the sixth coffin.. I'm tired of all this bull shit waiting, just show us who's in the damn coffin already.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 6, 2011)

auem said:


> sasuke facing kabuto(he is closest)...itachi showing up...



Itachi can't meet sasuke at this point.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 6, 2011)

LoT said:


> .. called "Kaiten"



So? Last week we got to see the Ran*kaiten* Rasengan, didn't we?


----------



## MDave (Sep 6, 2011)

6th coffin is the Sage of the Six paths younger son, the one the Senju decended from. Madara's worst nightmare, the reason why the Senju existed. He would be just like Naruto, except better in the intelligence department, and looks


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 6, 2011)

hopefully next chapter is mostly Sasuke.

showing  the amaterasu dragon,giant chidori,and foot chidori

and 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lightning style armor


----------



## Addy (Sep 6, 2011)

itachi uses genjutsu on the mizukage and the convo goes like this:

mizukage "i am too good"
itachi "nope, your in my genjutsu"
mizukage "nope, i made it so it looks like you sealed me so your in my genjutsu "
itachi "sure why not? "


----------



## Hamak (Sep 6, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi uses genjutsu on the mizukage and the convo goes like this:
> 
> mizukage "i am too good"
> itachi "nope, your in my genjutsu"
> ...



that would actually be a hillarious matchup


----------



## calimike (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict Naruto defeat 3rd Raikage with Planetary Nebula Rasengan or Solar Eclipse Rasengan before ally fodders seal him


----------



## geminis (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict last panels will be Itachi approximating Kabuto and/or Kabuto's edo summon coffin will pop up and lid will fall on ground without us seeing who it is. 

Whoever it is... he's gonna be boss to be able to handle Itachi.


----------



## BIGnBLAZED (Sep 6, 2011)

i predict sasuke havin a fight cliffhanger nd next chapter sasuke vs the incredibly strong guy that loses to susanoo hax


----------



## Lovely (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict Hinata. 

Probably no Sasuke for a couple more chapters since he has to make a dramatic entrance with his new outfit.


----------



## DanE (Sep 6, 2011)

ah cant wait for this chapter


----------



## aedai (Sep 6, 2011)

DanE said:


> ah cant wait for this chapter



me too, I've been counting the days till it's released.
I hope we won't be disappointed


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 6, 2011)

We see Juugo and Suigetsu.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasuke is gonna get blitz'd by a Naruto clone


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 6, 2011)

i predict that we see sasukein his new getup - that is if we see sasuke at all.


----------



## ?Uchiha Sasuke? (Sep 6, 2011)

I predict something happens that shocks us all


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2011)

Zetsu informs Madara that Sasuke is ready and taking action. Madara appears pleased, admitting that he plans to give Sasuke the Rinnegan next.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Zetsu informs Madara that Sasuke is ready and taking action. Madara appears pleased, admitting that he plans to give Sasuke the Rinnegan next.



he just got the EMS. Damn you dont even want to give it a chance?
anyway rinnegan is nothing new


----------



## BroKage (Sep 6, 2011)

Sasuke would never abandon Sharingan, the pride of the Uchiha.


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Sasuke would never abandon Sharingan, the pride of the Uchiha.



I don't see him getting somthing else than EMS at least for the foreseeable future.anyway the only way i see this changing is him getting Hashirama DNA somehow and that's unlikely at this point.


----------



## Orochibuto (Sep 6, 2011)

Well these are my predictions for the chapter, either of those or a combination of any of those:

- Sasuke appears and continue showing abilities of his EMS
- The Third Raikage is a tank, and continue tanking attacks but Naruto take him down finally.
- As a cliffhanger we see after the Raikage's defeat an edo coffin being summoned from the floor, the design of the coffin is different it has marks and signs showcasing it is something entirely different from what we have seen. The chapter ends with the coffin finally on the surface but we are unable to see who it is.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 6, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Sasuke would never abandon Sharingan, the pride of the Uchiha.



Well he'll get his butt kicked somehow and he'll want the eyes then.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2011)

This chapter will mark the end of volume 58's end, so I imagine it will end in a epic or intriguing way. Quite honestly Sasuke's return would've made a great end for this volume, but oh well. Kishi knows best how to organize the order of events of his manga. 

I predict that Sandaime Raikage is not so easily defeated by Naruto, a bit more about Mizukage & his clam (if that post made 2 weeks ago about the clam being another nod to Japanese folktales, then inside it is a two-headed dragon I think) and something with Sasuke too, most likely on his way to Konoha to get the Elder's lives, unlikely he cares about Madara's whereabouts.

And speaking of Madara, I expect some panels with him too with the Jins.



Klue said:


> A guarantee at least one panel with Madara and his Six Paths. It's time we received a status report on his whereabouts.
> 
> Where is he going?



I am betting on the Alliance's HQ to attack his enemies where it'll hurt them the most. Might as well take out the Kage in charge of the Alliance (A) and everyone there.

I can sort of picture it: Madara and the Jinchuurikis standing on top of one of those Kumo-ish mountains, gazing down on the Alliance's HQ as a final spread for the chapter. It would be so epic. 



Hexa said:


> I hope Madara focuses on the seventh path or elemental jutsu.  The six paths powers are gimmicky and we've seen them a ton now.  I guess Madara having the fan makes it at least likely that he'll use katon, or katon/fuuton mixes.
> 
> Hopefully Dodai or someone gives us a lesson on what black raiton is.



I am betting that he'll deliver some cool Katons with the helpf of his fan, Uchihas were said to have their chakra-elemental affinity be fire so I expect fire jutsus.

I agree about background about the black Raiton.



Lovely said:


> I predict Hinata.
> 
> Probably no Sasuke for a couple more chapters since he has to make a dramatic entrance with his new outfit.



Maybe she could spot Juugo and Suigetsu from the distance, as they reach the battlefield? 

I differ about Sasuke, Kishi already showed him so we should at least get some panels with him saying he's going to prepare to go outside.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

i predict sasuke trying to find clothes, getting rid of his pajamas and being assaulted by kabuto while naked, followed by itachi  /toogoodtobetrue


----------



## lathia (Sep 6, 2011)

This is getting quite interesting. We have a possible closure on the Kage fights and Sasuke and Itachi included in the plot too. 

I predict, Naruto... never mind him. He'll surprise us with possible lulz! Then onto Madara and or Sasuke!


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> he just got the EMS. Damn you dont even want to give it a chance?
> anyway rinnegan is nothing new



Gotta control/sync to Gedo Mazou some day.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gotta control/sync to Gedo Mazou some day.



Sasuke won't sync to Gedo Mazou. :3


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Gotta control/sync to Gedo Mazou some day.



i dont think the rinnegan is required to just _sync _with gedo and I doubt sasuke would want to swap out itachi's eyes.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

the only thing that sasuke can get other than the EMS is the elder's eyes, or the sharinnegan, he will never have rinnegan alone, unless sharingan comes from rinnegan alone, something that would go against everything that kishi has been pointing .


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> i dont think the rinnegan is required to just _sync _with gedo and I doubt sasuke would want to swap out itachi's eyes.



Who said anything about a swap? 

What if Senju powers, Hashirama's powers, are needed for a transformation? Madara did become a Rikudou after gaining the EMS, and then, Hashirama's DNA.

You would hate that, wouldn't you? 



Judecious said:


> Sasuke won't sync to Gedo Mazou. :3



Why won't he?


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the only thing that sasuke can get other than the EMS is the elder's eyes, or the sharinnegan, he will never have rinnegan alone, unless sharingan comes from rinnegan alone, something that would go against everything that kishi has been pointing .



imagine sasuke with the Sharinnegan.cant imagine how that would look like.not to mention the elder brother swirl eyes.
than again im not sure EMS is Sasuke's final destination.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 6, 2011)

It mostly depends on what you think "sync" means. Becoming a pincushion or assisting in the sealing process like the other Akatsuki members. Sounds like the latter to me. I don't see any reason for Madara to hand over Gedo when he's already controlling it well enough himself.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

vered said:


> imagine sasuke with the Sharinnegan.cant imagine how that would look like.not to mention the elder brother swirl eyes.
> than again im not sure EMS is Sasuke's final destination.


well...i dont know


i personally hope that sasuke will never have it, because it would mean that he became the final villain, or fell even harder into madara's darkness. I prefer naruto to save him now so he can keep the little dignity as a character that he still has.

btw, we also have no idea of how close to the elder's eyes the EMS is.

it _would_ make sense if the EMS is the elder's eyes, after all it was said that his eye powers got diluted, and the process to obtain the EMS is basically somate until your eyes are "full" again. Itachi did call it a totally new doujutsu, it doesnt really need to have the same looks to be it, because the traces of the eye would point that it was a result of a somatory(MS+MS).

if madara became a rikudou with senju cells+EMS, it would make sense that the EMS is the "elder brother half" that they need.
lets see how it works .


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who said anything about a swap?
> 
> What if Senju powers, Hashirama's powers, are needed for a transformation? Madara did become a Rikudou after gaining the EMS, and then, Hashirama's DNA.
> 
> ...



well I'd just hate it for the fact that sasuke would be ugly with it. I love the way he is now, rocking with sharingan like a true uchiha. And it's just make the rinnegan not look as special anymore. Like at all.


----------



## Klue (Sep 6, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> well I'd just hate it for the fact that sasuke would be ugly with it. I love the way he is now, rocking with sharingan like a true uchiha. And it's just make the rinnegan not look as special anymore. Like at all.



Sasuke with the Sharinnegan would be mega awesome.


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> well...i dont know
> 
> 
> i personally hope that sasuke will never have it, because it would mean that he became the final villain, or fell even harder into madara's darkness. I prefer naruto to save him now so he can keep the little dignity as a character that he still has.
> ...



yea it would make sense.i hope madara will soon reveal what really happened.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

sharinnegan would be beast, thats true


but thats something for Juubi, not Sasuke 





vered said:


> yea it would make sense.i hope madara will soon reveal what really happened.



me too y.y



btw the manga is finally pretty interesting again, i hope that kishi will not fail me ;(


----------



## navy (Sep 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Sasuke with the Sharinnegan would be a bigger troll then Kubo could write.



Sharingan is hax, it doesnt need more powerups.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 6, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> well I'd just hate it for the fact that sasuke would be ugly with it. I love the way he is now, rocking with sharingan like a true uchiha. And it's just make the rinnegan not look as special anymore. Like at all.


Looks good to me. 


F.Y.I: it's the Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Summers (Sep 6, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> F.Y.I: it's the Mangekyo Sharingan.



Was up blinx I finnaly used your post for 

I predict this chapter will give me more material and and show that Sasuke will be creating Jutsu for his MS and manipulating past Jutsu however he wishes.

Who likes my set!?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

i have some crazy ass theories...

madara uses a rinnegan and a sharingan, he might be really after the sharinnegan.

sharinnegan for me would be juubi's power (sharingan) + rikudou's (rinnegan).

Rinnegan for rikudou would be like the eyes of his sage mode, for example. Pay attention that rinnegan powers are more linked to the bodies than the eyes itself...the eyes are there just to...represent, mainly. Throught rinnegan, powers are in your body, not only your eyes.

now with sharingan, its different, the powers are concentrated in the eyes, its the opposite of rinnegan. And if you look at juubi carefully, it does seem like a demon with eye powers.

when juubi rikudou split his powers, he could have given to the elder brother the juubi's eye powers that he managed to obtain.

it would also explain why he turned out bad, and why uchihas are accursed, why the method to obtain the eyes are bad...etc, i cant believe that something that came from rikudou alone would be obtained throught such bad ways, the way that kyuubi said that sasuke's eye had chakras more sinister than her own...everything points to juubi.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 6, 2011)

summers said:


> Was up blinx I finnaly used your post for .


Yeah I saw. Kind of weird how you wrote it, but okay. I don't know about Maskedmenace, though. Amaterasu is an Enton, whatever that means.




Ever since the Yin/Yang debut, people have been familiarizing themselves too much with the terms. Curiously, the fact that Sasuke brought back Susanoo with broken ribcages, does suggest that it's something summoned from another dimension or something, aside from the pre-defined shape.

People are gonna hate me for that because it basically shows that the Mangekyo has life/death control


----------



## Summers (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i have some crazy ass theories...
> 
> madara uses a rinnegan and a sharingan, he might be really after the sharinnegan.
> 
> ...



I like crazy theories. We may learn more about the Juubi this chapter. That would shake things up in terms of what we expect from this chapter. Coffin, sasuke and Naruto ownage.  Your Idea works, its just strange why Kyuubi is controlled by something he is kinda related to. You would think because it controls hate he would be puppetry the Uchiha.


----------



## vered (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i have some crazy ass theories...
> 
> madara uses a rinnegan and a sharingan, he might be really after the sharinnegan.
> 
> ...



yea perhaps however i think that what happened is that RS gave the elder brother his eye power+a portion of of the juubis chakra.that is the Yin part without the Yang which explains why he got a swirl eye and not the full sharinnegan.
the younger brother also inherited a portion of the bijuu power but more towards the Yang part of it,the body power.the power that was split was also the juubis chakra itself that was mixed with RS own chakra.
madara needs the bijuu chakra to make it all one again,complete.
at least that's what i think but after all its all in the same line of thinking really.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

summers said:


> I like crazy theories. We may learn more about the Juubi this chapter. That would shake things up in terms of what we expect from this chapter. Coffin, sasuke and Naruto ownage.  Your Idea works, its just strange why Kyuubi is controlled by something he is kinda related to. You would think because it controls hate he would be puppetry the Uchiha.


hehe xD

well, it would make sense why kyuubi is controlled, it would need to submit to the main power...if kyuubi was created from juubi's chakra, it would make sense that eyes that came from juubi itself are able to take over and control kyuubi, like juubi comanding its own body part.


the question would be, if kyuubi can be controlled, what about all the other bijuus so? because it would need to work the same way.



vered said:


> yea perhaps however i think that what happened is that RS gave the elder brother his eye power+a portion of of the juubis chakra.that is the Yin part without the Yang which explains why he got a swirl eye and not the full sharinnegan.
> the younger brother also inherited a portion of the bijuu power but more towards the Yang part of it,the body power.the power that was split was also the juubis chakra itself that mixed with RS own chakra.
> madara needs the bijuu chakra to make it all one again,complete.
> at least that's what i think but after all its all in the same line of thinking really.



true true xD, we might be close to the truth, lets see what kishi will do.


----------



## Summers (Sep 6, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Yeah I saw. Kind of weird how you wrote it, but okay. I don't know about Maskedmenace, though. Amaterasu is an Enton, whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You just blew my mind bro. so it deactivated and he brought it back broken! Lordy. You know what that means...I need to make another theory!
How does the possibility that its a summoned being=life/death control?

And yeah I though the gaming jokey way of writing would make it easier to understand, my bad. I will re-write it when I get more info.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> the way that kyuubi said that sasuke's eye had chakras more sinister than *her own*...everything points to juubi.


I thought Kyubi was a man...? 


And he was not talking about the chakra in the eyes. The mind determines the "feel" of the chakra. 



summers said:


> You just blew my mind bro. so it deactivated and he brought it back broken! Lordy. You know what that means...I need to make another theory!
> How does the possibility that its a summoned being=life/death control?


It suggests that it really is some kind of entity being summoned to another "plane", like the databook description might not have been as hyperbolic as people thought. Like he saved his game, turned it off, and then it was the same why when he tuened it back on. Pokemon.

What you could include in your theory is that Susanoo uses chakra to form itself, weapons and armor and all, then uses stamina for it's physical power.


----------



## Summers (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> hehe xD
> 
> well, it would make sense why kyuubi is controlled, it would need to submit to the main power...if kyuubi was created from juubi's chakra, it would make sense that eyes that came from juubi itself are able to take over and control kyuubi, like juubi comanding its own body part.
> 
> ...



Yeah that does make sense. I am a kyuubi fan so I still think kyuubi should be calling the shots on all those who have hate inside them because kyuubi is the boss.

Maybe the others cant be controlled cause their hatred is not as strong and so they are farther away to the Juubi?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> I thought Kyubi was a man...?
> 
> 
> And he was not talking about the chakra in the eyes. The mind determines the "feel" of the chakra.



oh...actually kyuubi is an "it" xD, i say her because i think of a kitsune.

well, during the time that the translations were not official, it was questioned by some if kyuubi was refering to sasuke's or his eye's chakra.


but see, the biggest example that the sharingan/MS has influence in sasuke's chakra feel, is the susanoo. Karin kept saying that Sasuke's chakra got colder and colder when susanoo was coming and getting complete, i doubt that a state of mind alone would make somebody have chakra sinister than the kyuubi.


----------



## Summers (Sep 6, 2011)

Its fanfictiony but I would like for kyuubi to be a girl, historically Kitsune are females.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 6, 2011)

summers said:


> Its fanfictiony but I would like for kyuubi to be a girl, historically Kitsune are females.


yeah i have always called kyuubi a her because of the kitsune thing xD, even with it having male voice.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 6, 2011)

i think the ems is not sasukes final power up i think he will get RS sons eyes the swirl one. because if naruto and sasuke fight they will probably represent the 2 brothers. and naruto seems to have the body now or close to it. and sasuke will need the eyes. unless the ems is the closes the eyes can get to the brothers eyes.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 6, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> well, during the time that the translations were not official, it was questioned by some if kyuubi was refering to sasuke's or his eye's chakra.


Well now, you can put it to bed. 



Jeαnne said:


> but see, the biggest example that the sharingan/MS has influence in sasuke's chakra feel, is the susanoo. Karin kept saying that Sasuke's chakra got colder and colder when susanoo was coming and getting complete, i doubt that a state of mind alone would make somebody have chakra sinister than the kyuubi.


Susanoo doesn't change chakra. It's actually a manifestation of it; Susanoo feels a certain way, because of Sasuke's hatred. It causes his chakra to become more potent.






Deja vu:
very loudly might I add 


[Notice how Sasuke's "cold" and "thick" chakra contrasts with Naruto's sage/ Kyubi chakra.]


----------



## blacksword (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't know. In recent chapters we had the opportunity to compare sharingan with rinnegan powers directly and I'd say Rinnegan>MS  but not by landslide. MS user just made a short work of sandaime rikudo without even trying. EMS should be on another level compared to rinnengan.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Sep 6, 2011)

Tekkenman11 said:


> I'll go with what's been the norm for the past year and with HBK's translation along with others rather than hexa's (nothing personal hex).
> 
> Rikudou sennin had the rinnegan and as far we know it practically gave birth the the sharingan (the sharinnegan is a whole different story).
> 
> By the way, "the most noble" doesn't help your case. It supports mine and most of everyone else's.



I advise you to take Hisshou's translations with a grain of salt. He is notorious for his embellishments and dramatic flair. 

He captures the essential manner in which the text is supposed to be read, but he isn't exactly the most reliable translator when dealing with character statements.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 6, 2011)

I also hope some light is shed regarding Muu's "last words" in the last chapter. I've seen it argued that he was gonna warn them about how he sensed Sasuke's dark chakra but I beg to differ. We've seen Naruto sensing much more things in Sage Mode and in KCM throughout this whole arc, specially when he sensed Kinkaku's Kyuubi transformation while he was training in the Bijuu chamber. If anyone should've sensed Sasuke it should've been Naruto with his new sensing skills, not Muu.

It just looked iffy to me,how that would be Muu's end...it doesn't seem right tbh.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Sep 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> mmm...no.
> 
> Madara's wants to achieve sharingan's true power and note that he said it infront of Rinnegan user. Plus if Rinnegan was so strong why would Madara give to Nagato? He decided to collect rinnegan only when on the eve of war




Madara referred to the fact the 10 tails can increase the powers of his own dojutsu (aka EMS). It does not mean it is the sharingan is greater than the Rinnegan. When a Sharingan creates a moon, than I will consider your words as a possibility (that, or taking a fully sized demon and splitting it into worthless crap of bijuu's)


----------



## Hexa (Sep 7, 2011)

This isn't the "Rinnegan vs Sharingan" debate thread, guys.  I understand these sorts of issues come up in the predictions thread and it's hard for someone to just say "hey, this dude is wrong, but this isn't the place to tell him that", but you should try to refrain from big manga-type arguments (unless it's very directly impacting the chapter).


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

in how many hours do you guys think that the spoilers will be out ?


its 2:25 am here and i dont feel like sleeping...but.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 7, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Well now, you can put it to bed.
> 
> 
> Susanoo doesn't change chakra. It's actually a manifestation of it; Susanoo feels a certain way, because of Sasuke's hatred. It causes his chakra to become more potent.
> ...



Exactly. It seems the more Sasuke goes deeper into darkness the more poweful his chakra becomes it seems.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 7, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> 
> F.Y.I: it's the Mangekyo Sharingan.



I could live with the "sharrinegan" but not 1 eye of each like madara.


----------



## Hexa (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> in how many hours do you guys think that the spoilers will be out ?
> 
> 
> its 2:25 am here and i dont feel like sleeping...but.


Last chapter spoilers came out at two and a half hours from this time last week.  The week before that they came out in about five and half hours.  The week before that the spoiler came out in an hour and a half.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Last chapter spoilers came out at two and a half hours from this time last week.  The week before that they came out in about five and half hours.  The week before that the spoiler came out in an hour and a half.


ah...so odds are that if i stay up until around 5 am and something i have a 2/3 chance of reading them before going to sleep...good .


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

you people come here every week and STILL  dont know the normal time for spoilers?  Generally it's 4AM  to 6am  when they come out  maybe a little earlier sometimes but thats about it.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

Meh, I don't feel like sleeping.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> you people come here every week and STILL  dont know the normal time for spoilers?  Generally it's 4AM  to 6am  when they come out  maybe a little earlier sometimes but thats about it.


i know that it comes wednesday during the morning.

but for me each hour difference makes a big difference, thats why i asked...tomorow is holiday here so i can stay up, but i am trying to measure what are the chances of getting spoilers before going to sleep.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> i know that it comes wednesday during the morning.
> 
> but for me each hour difference makes a big difference, thats why i asked...tomorow is holiday here so i can stay up, but i am trying to measure what are the chances of getting spoilers before going to sleep.



oh lol I see what your saying my bad.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'mma be so pissed if we still don't get anything on the mystery coffin this week. 

So, any last minute predictions so if/when it's revealed we can say we called it? I'm saying the real Madara, Rikudou would be cool but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Sep 7, 2011)

Still no spoilers


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> oh lol I see what your saying my bad.





btw, if we just get Naruto fighting the Raikage for spoilers i will be extremelly pissed .


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 7, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Last chapter spoilers came out at two and a half hours from this time last week.  The week before that they came out in about five and half hours.  The week before that the spoiler came out in an hour and a half.



Your memory retention is impressive.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒 
弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。 

from ohana she cant post today i think.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> from ohana she cant post today i think.


dammit            .


----------



## Undead (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> from ohana she cant post today i think.


Google translate: 


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> Be impossible today. Wine in the Tokyo Women's Association
> If my brother bought the house, be midnight Correll


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Well that certainly sucks if she can't post.  :/


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

i guess we'l have to wait for the pics to come out.


----------



## Superstars (Sep 7, 2011)

Got em...


*Spoiler*: __ 



GO TO BED!!!




Enjoy.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> i guess we'l have to wait for the pics to come out.



Pretty much, though on the bright side, if the mystery coffin is revealed this week then it is much better to find out through the pic and not just by reading about it.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> from ohana she cant post today i think.


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm sure the spoilers will come from somewhere else, right????


----------



## Deadway (Sep 7, 2011)

今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。 

*Translation: 
Raikage rapes Naruto
Muu comes back and kills Onoki and Gaara
Itachi meets Kabuto
Kabuto releases the 6th Coffin
6th coffin is Iruka
Itachi crumbles*

It's not clear and rough but that's what I got from it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> from ohana she cant post today i think.



Ohana's out drinking and celebrating the return of Sasuke.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 7, 2011)

Tokyo Women's Association?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

Deadway said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> *Translation:
> ...



Those sure are some trustworthy spoilers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ohana's out drinking and celebrating the return of Sasuke.


i would not be surprised, but she might have done it last week .


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> 今日無理かも。女子会in新宿the酒
> 弟が買って家にいたら、真夜中来れるかも。
> 
> from ohana she cant post today i think.



fffff-.... 

But the chapter itself should be out later today, I can wait.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh ffs spoilers are going to be late?


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Oh ffs spoilers are going to be late?



If we get them then they'll likely be later.


----------



## DanE (Sep 7, 2011)

well going to sleep, I wont see spoilers this time.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter if Ohana can't post spoilers. Chapter will be released today anyway.


----------



## geminis (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck this, must be due to the lack of Itachi in the story.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 7, 2011)

^


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 7, 2011)

What does the spoiler in the spoiler thread say?...


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

Entire chapter dedicated to Naruto vs Raikage? 

No 6th coffin? No Sasuke? No Madara and Kabuto? 

Fuck this chapter


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 7, 2011)

GoogleTrans said:
			
		

> Naruto noticed that there is a flaw in the right chest.


Is Raikage's scar a weakpoint ?


----------



## Raging Bird (Sep 7, 2011)

It could have been worse, the chapter could have been about Sasuke and Sakura.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, seems to be all about Naruto vs Sandaime Raikage. Rasenshuriken seriously wasn't enough?

Seems like Raikage's tougher than we thought. Naruto's going to attempt the Bijuu Dama next week?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> *Posted by OP spoiler provider*
> 
> 968 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/09/07(水) 16:09:00.69 ID:QOeEFGgV0
> 簡易いる？
> ...







> The Simple?
> Unable to seal without damage even apply it directly in the third round twice in the third generation is associated shade repair of lightning helix.
> Earning the third generation shadow lightning chakra in hand. (Four overhand thrust of this hell) that penetrated the walls protecting the earth flow we use 遁 Wall soil.
> This four-overhand spear and become the strongest force is concentrated at one point by reducing the number. Itarashii old man known as the only tolerated it could compete for guns and beauty in person.
> ...



So Naruto vs. 3rd Raikage continues. Apparently Naruto forms Bijudama Rasengan at the end.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Sep 7, 2011)

my prediction was right


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't believe OP spoiler provider found the time to post the most unimpressive and boring Naruto spoiler


----------



## geminis (Sep 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I can't believe OP spoiler provider found the time to post the most unimpressive and boring Naruto spoiler



Hey, atleast OP looks decent this week.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Is Raikage's scar a weakpoint ?



Which honestly sounds like bullshit to me. Not that there's a weak point in the 3rd Raikage's armor, but that Naruto's jutsu for some reason are so weak he actually needs to exploit it. The FRS, the Rankaiten Rasengan even the Oodama one should damage his entire body without aiming for some weak spot. Oh well, let's see where Kishi is going with this.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

First impression is that it looks like a yawnfest chapter.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 7, 2011)

no story switch at the end, wth is sasuke doing?


----------



## Aiku (Sep 7, 2011)

NO SASUKE THIS WEEK? 

OR ITACHI?


----------



## Selva (Sep 7, 2011)

Chapter sounds great to me


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

bleh, disappointing, kishi is really teasing us.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 7, 2011)

What a shitty week so far...One Piece spoilers sound boring, Naruto the same... and I don't think I can count on Bleach to suprise me;p


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> First impression is that it looks like a yawnfest chapter.



let me guess you wanted to see Sasuke and now that he isn't mentioned you are disappointed.

I think all the whining from the Sasuke crowd will make this week kinda relaxing.



Red Queen said:


> no story switch at the end, wth is sasuke doing?



to be fair there is really nothing Kishi could do with Sasuke right now aside from fanwank. Think about it, yes Sasuke is getting out of the cave, but there's no one around for him to talk to, he should have no idea where the battles are so even if he wanted to interfere somehow he doesn't know where to go. So all Sasuke could do is randomly jump through the woods. Until someone either senses Sasuke or Zetsu tells Tobi there really is nothing for Sasuke to do.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

WAH WAH WHERES SASUKE???? 

Sounds like a great chapter.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Selva said:


> Chapter sounds great to me



The Sasuke fans were expecting him to do something since he showed up on a page last week. There will be complaining whether it's a good chapter or not.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> let me guess you wanted to see Sasuke and now that he isn't mentioned you are disappointed.
> 
> I think all the whining from the Sasuke crowd will make this week kinda relaxing..



Sure it's all about the lack of Sasuke. The fact that the whole goddamn chapter seems to revolve around a fight against a bland copy of A has nothing to do with it.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

atleast next chapter Raikage will be defeated and hopefully Kabuto reveals 6th coffin at the end. Plus early spoilers 

this chapter is shitty one.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

Eh, I wasn't getting my hopes up for Sasuke anyway. We probably won't see him again until Christmas.

Just looks like a boring chapter though. Entire fight is based around a fodder character we already know is going to lose in an embarrassing manner. Then when he loses, everyone will huzzah over how Naruto defeated someone who held off 10000 shinobi at once even though he's just an ET of a no-name character anyway. Very predictable. Just like his new rasengan. 



blacksword said:


> I can't believe OP spoiler provider found the time to post the most unimpressive and boring Naruto spoiler



We should be grateful that someone is willing to give us spoilers as back-up, no matter how shitty the chapter may be.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm surprised we get to see Bijuudama Rasengan so soon. I thought it was reserved for Madara/Gedo Mazo. Maybe that means Naruto will use a bijuudama rasenshuriken against them?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

> I'm surprised we get to see Bijuudama Rasengan so soon. I thought it was reserved for Madara/Gedo Mazo. Maybe that means Naruto will use a bijuudama rasenshuriken against them?


Madara has preta path which nullifies Bijuudama. Naruto needs to learn "that justu"


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

btw, its not really about Sasuke, as much as i would love to have a whole chapter with him.

What is disappointing is that there are _far more_ interesting things going on right for kishi to put only naruto's fight with raikage.

guys, lets get real, what is the use of saturating naruto so much right now? if he is about to even use his bijuu bomb, its just...disappointing, kishi is holding nothing really interesting for naruto to show later in the fights that really mather.

and with so much going on, like Itachi going after Kabuto, Madara going for Naruto, Kabuto summoning the 6th coffin, Zetsu probably going to warn Madara about Sasuke...

Really, it should be common sense that this chapter will be disappointing if the spoiler is just this, its not only about Sasuke, its about the so many cliffhangers going on right now, and kishi spending another chapter with useless edo fight.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Madara has preta path which nullifies Bijuudama. Naruto needs to learn "that justu"



Not sure we'll ever see "that jutsu". I was more talking about Gedo Mazo anyway.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, it's consistent with what Kishi's been doing.  And that's stalling.  After all, if he really wanted to GET ON with it, Sasuke would suddenly wind up fighting Naruto in one chapter.  Kishi would find a way to do it.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

> Not sure we'll ever see "that jutsu". I was more talking about Gedo Mazo anyway.


Gedo Mazo is a tank. I don't think it can be destroyed by ordinary means.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Spoilers sounds good


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

*guys, lets get real, what is the use of saturating naruto so much right now?*

Maybe because there are people who Want to see naruto?  He has fans too just like sasuke does.  If you want to see sasuke so bad then you should understand why people want to see naruto. 

I mean it is_* HIS*_ manga afterall.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 7, 2011)

Maybe Rasenshuriken did severe, fatal damage, but not enough that Edo Tensei couldn't self-repair before the bindings were applied. Alternatively, Raikage may be too strong for any cloth bindings unless they blow him into pieces and seal the pieces separately or something.


----------



## Penance (Sep 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter dedicated to Naruto vs Raikage?
> 
> No 6th coffin? No Sasuke? No Madara and Kabuto?
> 
> Fuck this chapter



Y U Madd?



bearzerger said:


> Which honestly sounds like bullshit to me. Not that there's a weak point in the 3rd Raikage's armor, but that Naruto's jutsu for some reason are so weak he actually needs to exploit it. The FRS, the Rankaiten Rasengan even the Oodama one should damage his entire body without aiming for some weak spot. Oh well, let's see where Kishi is going with this.



Maybe his armor's just that strong, believe it or not...


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 7, 2011)

Black Raiton mention/info plweese. Sounds like a average chapter. Hoping on OP and Bleach to be the exciting ones this week.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Sure it's all about the lack of Sasuke. The fact that the whole goddamn chapter seems to revolve around a fight against a bland copy of A has nothing to do with it.



Well, it remains to be seen how much of a copy the 3rd is. Yes he uses Raiton, but he hasn't shown the shroud his son has I believe and he has that black raiton and there's even mention of some kind of Doton in the chapter- though I'm not sure he is the one who uses it.

I think this fight is in part about Naruto taking to heart what Itachi told him, about everything having a weakness. It's a good lesson for him to learn.

That aside if he actually completes the bijuudama against the Raikage that would make it worth two chapters to me. Naruto needs to finish that so he can go to the next stage of mastering the Kyuubi chakra. There is still a lot more to learn about positive and negative chakra.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Entire chapter dedicated to Naruto vs Raikage?
> 
> No 6th coffin? No Sasuke? No Madara and Kabuto?
> 
> Fuck this chapter



If you don't like it then gtfo.


----------



## Agony (Sep 7, 2011)

is the spoiler real?sound fake to me.i thought ohana just said she's not having the magazine till midnight?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> is the spoiler real?sound fake to me.i thought ohana just said she's not having the magazine till midnight?



That's not by Ohana, it's by the guy who gives OP spoilers. So yeah, it's real.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> is the spoiler real?sound fake to me.i thought ohana just said she's not having the magazine till midnight?



The spoilers are from T, who usually gives the One Piece spoilers.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> *guys, lets get real, what is the use of saturating naruto so much right now?*
> 
> Maybe because there are people who Want to see naruto?  He has fans too just like sasuke does.  If you want to see sasuke so bad then you should understand why people want to see naruto.
> 
> I mean it is_* HIS*_ manga afterall.


uh...you didnt get it.


what is the use of showing all his skills against fodder?



will you tell me that Naruto fans didnt antecipate to see the bijuudama being used against Madara or Sasuke?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...you didnt get it.
> 
> 
> what is the use of showing all his skills against fodder?



Right, even Kages are now fodders :I


----------



## Agony (Sep 7, 2011)

shitty chapter.just read it in chinese.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 7, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If you don't like it then gtfo.



lol and when it's about Sasuke, Naruto-fans are whining that there's no Naruto action.


----------



## Tengu (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a decent chapter.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...you didnt get it.
> 
> 
> what is the use of showing all his skills against fodder?



So a kage is now fodder?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> *guys, lets get real, what is the use of saturating naruto so much right now?*
> 
> Maybe because there are people who Want to see naruto?  He has fans too just like sasuke does.  If you want to see sasuke so bad then you should understand why people want to see naruto.
> 
> I mean it is_* HIS*_ manga afterall.



It was explained later in the very post you quote. 

Naruto has several huge, very important battles coming up. Having him run around now and display all of his new jutsu prior to those battles is just kind of pointless.

Would Naruto FANS rather see him show all of his stuff now, or surprise everyone with new feats when he fights Sasuke or Madara? At the rate he's going, he'll only have "that jutsu" left that isn't revealed. 

IMO, that's boring. I'm hoping Sasuke reserves several jutsu for his main fights.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> shitty chapter.just read it in chinese.



Scans?



.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

yes guys, fodder for plot, the kage IS a fodder.



what on earth can this kage do to move the plot further? nothing. So for me, he _is_ a fodder.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Kαrin said:


> lol and when it's about Sasuke, Naruto-fans are whining that there's no Naruto action.



If sasuke was in the chapter I wouldn't mind because I actually like him


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Right, even Kages are now fodders :I



This is the Sasuke fan who ran to her mom when he appeared last week out of dreamy lust and happiness. Her opinion is right up there with 24 Hours and Black Phoenix.




Jeαnne said:


> yes guys, fodder for plot, the kage IS a fodder.



Fodder for plot could talk about 90% of the cast of Naruto.


----------



## sagroth (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It was explained later in the very post you quote.
> 
> Naruto has several huge, very important battles coming up. Having him run around now and display all of his new jutsu prior to those battles is just kind of pointless.
> 
> ...



There's a possibility that Naruto shows off a bunch of neat jutsu and stuff now and then reaches a new level of power in those important upcoming fights(taming Kyuubi, that jutsu, etc).

Heck, that's a good scenario in my view. New stuff now AND later.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...you didnt get it.
> 
> 
> what is the use of showing all his skills against fodder?
> ...



uh I did get. You asked why not show other  people like madara , kabuto, sasuke ect. 

The point I was making is that just like you want to see those characters others want to see these characters. 


And naruto needs to test his abilities in the war because he didn't really practice them in training. If he just pulled all this out against madara people would cry "asspull!" it makes sense for naruto to test and experiment with his powers against these kage level test dummies.


*will you tell me that Naruto fans didnt antecipate to see the bijuudama being used against Madara or Sasuke?*

no , atleast I wasn't.  We have seen bijudama from bee , it's not this mysterious jutsu.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

Raikage tanking FRS is quite impressive feat.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It was explained later in the very post you quote.
> 
> Naruto has several huge, very important battles coming up. Having him run around now and display all of his new jutsu prior to those battles is just kind of pointless.
> 
> ...



see the post above.   and I disagree greatly with the bold.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

so a RM clone is able to fight against the raikage and use bijuudama as well?
and Raikage tanks FRS?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Agony said:


> i'll just summarize everything up.
> 
> naruto tries three rasen shuriken.the first two missed but the third hit raikage.
> 
> ...



Interesting... : p

Raikage tanks FRS? :I


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, it remains to be seen how much of a copy the 3rd is. Yes he uses Raiton, but he hasn't shown the shroud his son has I believe and he has that black raiton and there's even mention of some kind of Doton in the chapter- though I'm not sure he is the one who uses it.
> 
> I think this fight is in part about Naruto taking to heart what Itachi told him, about everything having a weakness. It's a good lesson for him to learn.
> 
> That aside if he actually completes the bijuudama against the Raikage that would make it worth two chapters to me. Naruto needs to finish that so he can go to the next stage of mastering the Kyuubi chakra. There is still a lot more to learn about positive and negative chakra.



I honestly feel like this is similar to saying that Sasuke's and Itachi's MS is not the same simply because Itachi has the sword of Totsuka. Even if he hasn't raiton shroud, both A and the 3rd seemingly rely on brute strength and Raiton. Pretty much a distinction without much of a difference. 

Fair enough points about Naruto though.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

Raikage used raiton shoud few chapters ago iirc


----------



## sagroth (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> so a RM clone is able to fight against the raikage and use bijuudama as well?
> and Raikage tanks FRS?



Sure looks that way. 

And on the latter, he apparently has the ability to resist jutsu somehow. 

That's a hell of a thing to combine with Edo regen.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 7, 2011)

no sasuce huh? *sigh  

but Lol naruto's clone can use Bijju dama? hes a one man army now huh?


----------



## 1nkorus (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, Raikage can tank FRS.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

Tanking FRS. Holy shit.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2011)

Three Rasenshuriken, *and* a Bijuudama? This is a Kage Bunshin, right? XD

Man, I can't believe Sandaime Raikage came out of a Rasnshuriken with hardly any damage. It has to be more of a combining factor of his natural durability, and Edo Tensei's regenerative properties.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Sep 7, 2011)

> so a RM clone is able to fight against the raikage and use bijuudama as well?
> and Raikage tanks FRS?
> __________________


vs raikage there is the real naruto..


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

what?  how can a ration shroud tank FRS?  raikage should have been cut like a hot knife through butter

*vs raikage there is the real naruto..*

real naruto is with bee


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

sagroth said:


> There's a possibility that Naruto shows off a bunch of neat jutsu and stuff now and then reaches a new level of power in those important upcoming fights(taming Kyuubi, that jutsu, etc).
> 
> Heck, that's a good scenario in my view. New stuff now AND later.



It's possible, but then it's unbelievable hax to the point of stupidity. He has already shown a lot of new abilities in a shockingly short period of time, and evidently has a new one to show off this week. It's an oversaturation of new jutsu all at once, and if he pulls out an entirely new batch in later fights, it's going to quickly start just looking asspullish. It's already looking that way with two new rasengans within two chapters. 



Cyclonic said:


> see the post above.   and I disagree greatly with the bold.



How can you disagree with something I hope? That requires psychic ability.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

i would like to see bijuudama and i guess naruto created a 3 FRS combination attack of sort?


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

He's an Edo Tensei.  No way he would tank it if he wasn't


----------



## Aiku (Sep 7, 2011)

^

IT'S STILL BEASTLY.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

*How can you disagree with something I hope? Are you psychic?*

it's easy , I hope it doesnt happen.lol


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

You guys do realize how goddamn haxx Naruto is now, right?

He can make at least around 20 RM Kage Bunshins who are all capable of soloing Kage level opponents, can spam Rasengans all they want, can spam all the Kyubi arms they want to manouver around, attack and block jutsus and use at least three FRS and a Bijudama without even tiring out...


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

seems to me like the 3rd Raikage is stronger than A.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> no , atleast I wasn't.  We have seen bijudama from bee , it's not this mysterious jutsu.



wasnt naruto trying to train it the whole time with killer bee?

kishi did make a build up for it, and it will just be spent.


jutsus usually have the best impact the first time that you see the user using it, even if killer bee already did, naruto is different.



unfortunately, kishi has banalized characters so much in this war, that even kages are fodder, at least the revived ones.

its the basic situation where you already know the outcome and just wait for it to get over with.

see naruto spending his bijuudama with a character that is not important to the plot destroys all the build up about this skill in the first place, dammit kishi did make a good build up for it, which is rare when it comes to naruto, and now he will need to start it all over again with another skill, or it will just feel like his planetary rasengan.

get throught the necessity of seeing the skill itself, and try to measure how this harms the important upcoming fights that naruto will have.

tl;dr

talk about killing surprise factor, this is just anticlimatic.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2011)

Such a crazy level up for RK. Who can take out a Sandaime Raikage? Who took out him when he died at first time?


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You guys do realize how goddamn haxx Naruto is now, right?
> 
> He can make at least around 20 RM Kage Bunshins who are all capable of soloing Kage level opponents, can spam Rasengans all they want, can spam all the Kyubi arms they want to manouver around, attack and block jutsus and use at least three FRS and a Bijudama without even tiring out...



NO HE'S WEAKER THAN SAGE MODE NARUTO!!!!


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

as some said above im surprised that the bijuudama is used against the edo raikage and not debuting against Sasuke.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 7, 2011)

Eventful chapter

Nardo using more rasengans , I can't believe people who complained that Sasuke overused MS are not saying anything now


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 7, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You guys do realize how goddamn haxx Naruto is now, right?
> 
> He can make at least around 20 RM Kage Bunshins who are all capable of soloing Kage level opponents, can spam Rasengans all they want, can spam all the Kyubi arms they want to manouver around, attack and block jutsus and use at least three FRS and a Bijudama without even tiring out...



Yeah, it's pretty crazy. I hope Kishimoto remembers and actually implements the fact that each clones experience goes back to the user after the jutsu is released.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto is going to obliterate Raikage with imcomplete Bijuudama when Hachibi only managed to scratch Raikage?


----------



## BlackZetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Such a crazy level up for RK. Who can take out a Sandaime Raikage? Who took out him when he died at first time?



Do you read the manga ?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 7, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> vs raikage there is the real naruto..


the real naruto is with bee thats a kage level clone were looking at


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> *How can you disagree with something I hope? Are you psychic?*
> 
> it's easy , I hope it doesnt happen.lol



You should have just said that then. Saying you disagree with a statement beginning with "I hope" implies that you believe me to be lying about what I hope for.



Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> the real naruto is with bee thats a kage level clone were looking at



Well this really is getting very stupid then. If this is true, Naruto has just grown so hax within the last few chapters that he has broken the roof of power levels ten times over. This better start having serious negative effects on the real Naruto or Kishi just forgot everything he ever said about chakra and Naruto overexerting himself.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

well perhaps T forgot to mention a few details ,maybe we'll get more info.


----------



## Rama (Sep 7, 2011)

So its a Raikage vs Naruto fight huh? interesting.  What is his name by the way?


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

> well perhaps T forgot to mention a few details ,maybe we'll get more info.


He forgot to mention Sasuke's line at the beginning of the chapter
_
Sasuke: With this eyes I'm even more powerful than Sage of the six path._


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's possible, but then it's unbelievable hax to the point of stupidity. He has already shown a lot of new abilities in a shockingly short period of time, and evidently has a new one to show off this week.* It's an oversaturation of new jutsu all at once, and if he pulls out an entirely new batch in later fights, it's going to quickly start just looking asspullish*. It's already looking that way with two new rasengans within two chapters.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you disagree with something I hope? That requires psychic ability.



exacly, and thats what blind fans cant seem to figure out.

it takes some work for an autor to build a character's set of abilities, and kishi just opened a new set of possibilities when he came up with rikudou mode, and from what he has prepared us, the bijuudama would be a peak.

now we just see naruto spamming everything all the time before even meeting madara or sasuke...its a let down.

its like sasuke right now find an edo in his way and kill it with his new EMS skill.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2011)

BlackZetsu said:


> Do you read the manga ?


Yeah, and theres no answer, who killed 3RK at first time. Shitty fodders with fuuton>FRS? I doubt it. IMO there was someone powerful.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

If Naruto doesn't get tired after this.....


----------



## HawkMan (Sep 7, 2011)

I was_ really_ anxious for some Madara action/info, but this is ok. Just the sheer magnitude of this battle is the most interesting aspect. 

A Naruto _clone _firing off Fuuton: RasenShuriken like it's nothing followed by Bijuu Dama? Someone tanking FRS with _just _physical prowess? Those are impressive feats. 

I guess this was coming considering the less-than-impressive performance Naruto exhibited against Nagato(I understand the whole counter, but it seemed..forced). And really, I feel Naruto will continue showcasing new abilities and growing to emphasize how massive of a power-up Kyuubi Chakra Mode is.

P.S. Throw in some a dash of Mizukage and the chapter will be acceptable.  Aside from Muu, he's definitely the most interesting Kage.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> wasnt naruto trying to train it the whole time with killer bee?
> 
> kishi did make a build up for it, and it will just be spent.
> 
> ...



Well  I had no build up for it because  it's the same jutsu bee has used a bunch.  And like I said it makes more sense this way  , naruto experimenting against lesser opponents before the big guns. And it would be hella boring if he fought these guys with just rasengan  and clones.  The surprise factor is irrelevant becuase we are getting it now( surprise!) and imo there has been no build up for bijju dama because I never expected that jutsu to defeat sasuke or madara

and naruto never got to truly test his powers in training so this all serves a purpose


Also this isnt anticlimatic for me because there wasnt build up biju dama.

*et throught the necessity of seeing the skill itself, and try to measure how this harms the important upcoming fights that naruto will have.*

uh it doesnt.  for years naruto went into the fights with all his moves known.  Thats not what makes watching naruto fight entertaining.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, this isn't what I expected. Rather uneventful


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> And really, I feel Naruto will continue showcasing new abilities and growing to emphasize how massive of a power-up Kyuubi Chakra Mode is.



And this isn't even full powered Kyubi Chakra Mode we're seeing. Kyubi is eating Naruto's chakra all this time and Naruto has to limit his usage of KCM and Kage Bunshins. And he doesn't even have access to all of Kyubi's chakra at the moment.

When Naruto tames Kyubi he doesn't need to worry about overusing KCM or Kage Bunshins and he will have ALL of Kyubi's chakra to use. On top of that he'll gain genjutsu immunity and Kyubi can help him in battle in other ways too.

Naruto taming Kyubi will be a massive powerup too.


----------



## Spanktastik (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You should have just said that then. Saying you disagree with a statement beginning with "I hope" implies that you believe me to be lying about what I hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this really is getting very stupid then. If this is true, Naruto has just grown so hax within the last few chapters that he has broken the roof of power levels ten times over. This better start having serious negative effects on the real Naruto or Kishi just forgot everything he ever said about chakra and Naruto overexerting himself.



Simply bad writing skills, remember the sauce taking on quite the amount of kages in a row, before negative effects started popping up.

I actually think its just fine for Naruto to have this much stamina/energy. After all thats the power of the body, lately Sasuke's stamine was rivalling Naruto's which is just stupid.

Aint liking the spoilers either, FRS not being enough for a raiton technique? So much for the strongest wind technique..... Naruto getting trolled once again.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 7, 2011)

Bijuu dama 



> naruto saw a scar on raikage's right arm that was caused by eight tails.



I smell... flashbacks.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

Spanktastik said:


> Aint liking the spoilers either, FRS not being enough for a raiton technique? So much for the strongest wind technique..... Naruto getting trolled once again.



 It's specifically said the 3rd Raikage can resist ninjutsu.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Bijuu dama
> 
> 
> 
> I smell... flashbacks.



Can't wait for him to use it 

No flashbacks please lol


----------



## ANBUONE (Sep 7, 2011)

Dont you feels there a part where the hero starts to get too powerfuk and it becomes absurd..?


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

why do people think bijju dama is narutos ultimate move.  did you people seriously think that would beat madara? lol


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Dont you feels there a part where the hero starts to get too powerfuk and it becomes absurd..?



Not if his opponents are equally if not even more overpowered.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> You should have just said that then. Saying you disagree with a statement beginning with "I hope" implies that you believe me to be lying about what I hope for.
> 
> 
> 
> Well this really is getting very stupid then. If this is true, Naruto has just grown so hax within the last few chapters that he has broken the roof of power levels ten times over. This better start having serious negative effects on the real Naruto or Kishi just forgot everything he ever said about chakra and Naruto overexerting himself.




Are you aware that Naruto is using freely the chakra of the most powerful Bijuu (aside from the Juubi of course). It's logical to have a massive power up, his chakra levels are insane in this moment, he is the one with most chakra on the whole manga in this moment. His clones may only have 1/20 of the chakra, durability, speed and strenght the original had before making the TKB, but that's still far more chakra than what even Kage level Shinobis have.


----------



## blacksword (Sep 7, 2011)

> View Post
> Dont you feels there a part where the hero starts to get too powerfuk and it becomes absurd..?


even more absurd if you take into account that Naruto is 16 years old boy.


----------



## GreenSage (Sep 7, 2011)

I why would a move that the Raikage has faced MANY times before be more affective than an unknown incredibly powerful wind attack he has never seen...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> exacly, and thats what blind fans cant seem to figure out.
> 
> it takes some work for an autor to build a character's set of abilities, and kishi just opened a new set of possibilities when he came up with rikudou mode, and from what he has prepared us, the bijuudama would be a peak.
> 
> ...



Not just one EMS skill, but all of them.  That would be the equivalent of what is happening right now. 

The only solution to this is have Naruto pull our an entirely new set of abilities against Sasuke, then MORE against Madara. Considering the fact that he probably doesn't have any more modes or training sessions in store, that's just ridiculous. 



Spanktastik said:


> Simply bad writing skills, remember the sauce taking on quite the amount of kages in a row, before negative effects started popping up.
> 
> I actually think its just fine for Naruto to have this much stamina/energy. After all thats the power of the body, lately Sasuke's stamine was rivalling Naruto's which is just stupid.



I don't recall Sasuke receiving multiple warnings about over-exerting himself though... They may have been there, but I don't remember.

And the situations aren't comparable, either. Sasuke had help to deal with any distractions, and other than the Raikage, his interaction with the other kages really was minimal. He also took damage.

Here we have Naruto, who was warned MULTIPLE times by SEVERAL people, running around with multiple clones who can suddenly fight at a level greater than Naruto himself has ever been seen to fight at, pulling out new jutsu left and right.  



Unknown said:


> Are you aware that Naruto is using freely the chakra of the most powerful Bijuu (aside from the Juubi of course). It's logical to have a massive power up, his chakra levels are insane in this moment, he is the one with most chakra on the whole manga in this moment. His clones may only have 1/20 of the chakra, durability, speed and strenght the original had before making the TKB, but that's still far more chakra than what even Kage level Shinobis have.



Yea that's why everyone was constantly giving him warnings.

If nobody even warned him, that would be one thing. But that isn't the case. If there are no negative side effects, Kishimoto is just being stupidly inconsistent.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

GreenSage said:


> I why would a move that the Raikage has faced MANY times before be more affective than an unknown incredibly powerful wind attack he has never seen...



It doesn't matter. Apparently Raikage has some technique (or he's just a beast) which allows him to tank pretty much every jutsu ever, even FRS did minor damage.

Bijudama Rasengan is needed because it's sheer power is way beyond of that of FRS's. If Bijudama Rasengan can't harm him enough, nothing can.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 7, 2011)

This can't be all there is to the chapter?


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool, now we're getting into US Comics territory.

Seriously... Resisting Ninjutsu with just skin?

When are we going to see the Shinobi made of Ice (And can't be killed), or the one made of Fire?

....Wait, Suigetsu was basically WaterMan, wasn't he?

lol @ this manga.

Back to watching Wolverine slice someones head off. Atleast it's more entertaining than this garbage.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> uh...you didnt get it.
> 
> 
> what is the use of showing all his skills against fodder?
> ...





vered said:


> as some said above im surprised that the bijuudama is used against the edo raikage and not debuting against Sasuke.



About the complaints that the bijuudama is somehow "wasted" on the 3rd Raikage: Get real.

Naruto using the bijuudama against Sasuke or Tobi the first time is what would be a waste. For the simple reason that against those two the bijuudama would be bound to fail. Really, no one in his right mind would actually expect the bijuudama to actually work against Sasuke. At best it might put a crack in Sasuke's Susanoo, but as destructive as it is there's no way it could hit his body. 
It's similar with Tobi, with his phasing ability and the jutsu he stole from Nagato something as simple and straightforward as the bijuudama has now chance of succeeding. Naruto will have to use "that jutsu" or target some unknown weakspot within Tobi to defeat him and the bijuudama won't do that.
The bijuudama is perfect against someone like the 3rd Raikage or GM, but not against characters important to the plot.



Jin-E said:


> I honestly feel like this is similar to saying that Sasuke's and Itachi's MS is not the same simply because Itachi has the sword of Totsuka. Even if he hasn't raiton shroud, both A and the 3rd seemingly rely on brute strength and Raiton. Pretty much a distinction without much of a difference.
> 
> Fair enough points about Naruto though.



Your comparison is valid, it would have probably been more interesting to have Naruto go up against the second Mizukage, whose skills are far more unique.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea that's why everyone was constantly giving him warnings.
> 
> If nobody even warned him, that would be one thing. But that isn't the case. If there are no negative side effects, Kishimoto is just being stupidly inconsistent.



It's as obvious as it comes that Naruto will eventually be deprived of chakra and will have to rest for a while, leaving his friends to fight against Madara. Which will fit with the whole "don't forget your friends/don't try to do everything alone" lecture given by the genocidal "hero" a few weeks back.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 7, 2011)

That's the whole chapter?

Wow, way to go Kishi. 

553 should've been 554.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> Well  I had no build up for it because  it's the same jutsu bee has used a bunch.  And like I said it makes more sense this way  , naruto experimenting against lesser opponents before the big guns. And it would be hella boring if he fought these guys with just rasengan  and clones.  The surprise factor is irrelevant becuase we are getting it now( surprise!) and imo there has been no build up for bijju dama because I never expected that jutsu to defeat sasuke or madara
> 
> and naruto never got to truly test his powers in training so this all serves a purpose
> 
> ...




well i respect your point of view.


but naruto using the bijuudama did get a build up, all fans were anticipating it for months in the library since naruto started his train.

when it comes to writing, spend a skill like that is an error.

remember the process that was for naruto to being able to throw rasenshuriken, all the build up, him training but we just seeing everything destroyed, and then he finally using it in the right fight, in the right moment, against the right opponent. 

It should have been like that again, even if its an incomplete bijuudama still, it should have been used better after the build up that it got.


btw, im not saying that its his ultimate move, i am just talking about the process of developing naruto and his skills, and giving him the proper highlight, kishi did this part so well during the pain invasion, but now he is just dropping the ball.


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2011)

boring chapter but.............. the only way to defeat a *black *guy is to use a *black *attack


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

holy fucking shit.

I hope the spoiler is only a short part of the chapter. Otherwise... just sucks balls.


----------



## Corax (Sep 7, 2011)

Well it seems that Raikage can survive cellular destruction.....That makes him even more durable than Orochimaru.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> boring chapter but.............. the only way to defeat a *black *guy is to use a *black *attack


okay thats time to Sasuke-show.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not just one EMS skill, but all of them.  That would be the equivalent of what is happening right now.
> 
> The only solution to this is have Naruto pull our an entirely new set of abilities against Sasuke, then MORE against Madara. Considering the fact that he probably doesn't have any more modes or training sessions in store, that's just ridiculous.
> 
> ...




The are negative side effects. To begin with the original Naruto has lost 19/20 parts of his Kyubi chakra,to the point where he can't make KB any longer.
And also the Kyubi is getting stronger in Naruto's inner world, while Naruto is getting weaker.

But aside that, taking control of Kyubi's chakra is an insane power up, I don't understand why are the people complaining about Naruto's KB being Kage level, that's like complaining of 1/20 part of Kyubi being Kage level.

And It's not as if each KB is above the Kages, infact this chapters are showing that each KB are about mid Kage level. Needing help of 2 Kages to finish Muu (if he is really finished), and having troubles to defeat Sandaime raikage despite of the back up of a whole unit.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Not just one EMS skill, but all of them. That would be the equivalent of what is happening right now.*

thats you problem.   your comparing rasengan variants to sasukes ultimate jutsu.  Biju dama isnt naruto's ultimate jutsu.

*The only solution to this is have Naruto pull our an entirely new set of abilities against Sasuke, then MORE against Madara.*

What?  why?   he doesnt NEED to show anthing new against ethier of them when they fight other than "that jutsu"


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2011)

Corax said:


> Well it seems that Raikage can survive cellular destruction.....That makes him even more durable than Orochimaru.



Edo Tensei.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> holy fucking shit.
> 
> I hope the spoiler is only a short part of the chapter. Otherwise... just sucks balls.


doesnt look like it .


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2011)

The Sandaime Raikage receives a full chapter fight?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Your comparison is valid, it would have probably been more interesting to have Naruto go up against the second Mizukage, whose skills are far more unique.



Hopefully Naruto v. Genjutsu Master will be saved for when he fights an Uchiha.



Saunion said:


> It's as obvious as it comes that Naruto will eventually be deprived of chakra and will have to rest for a while, leaving his friends to fight against Madara. Which will fit with the whole "don't forget your friends/don't try to do everything alone" lecture given by the genocidal "hero" a few weeks back.



I'd like to think so, but I am not going to assume anything at this rate. Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to him oftentimes.

Some people seem to be implying that it's unrealistic or unlikely that he should have any negative side effects anyhow.


----------



## ANBUONE (Sep 7, 2011)

I think even the writers of such heros like guku powered him down at the start of GT because they realized they had basicly created a manga version of superman(pre crisis). So it was like where do we go with him now he is already the strongest guy in the universe.. With how kishi is writing naruto right now im starting to gwt that same feel


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 7, 2011)

Addy said:


> boring chapter but.............. the only way to defeat a *black *guy is to use a *black *attack



Eh.. I know blacks are savages, but Raikage is fighting completely differently than blacks normally do. Generally it's 5+ blacks on 1.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

well it seems that T bag spoiler description for HxH wasnt full.so theres a chance he might have missed a few details.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

*all fans were anticipating it for months in the library since naruto started his train.*

lol really? who?   it's gonna make a big explosion....what is the build UP?

*remember the process that was for naruto to being able to throw rasenshuriken, all the build up, him training but we just seeing everything destroyed, and then he finally using it in the right fight, in the right moment, against the right opponent. *

that's different.  There wasnt another shinobi running around using the same jutsu. yes I know naruto is different but the end result is gonna be a huge explosion.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'd like to think so, but I am not going to assume anything at this rate. Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to him oftentimes.



Like when? If there's one character that gets shitty drawbacks in this manga, it's him.

Everything in the narrative points to him eventually being out of chakra. The only thing that remains to be seen is whether he'll simply have to rest for a while away from the main battlefield so he can make another Goku-on-Namek heroic entrance, or if he's going to get captured and will need saving.

Obviously his fans will wish for the former and his haters for the latter.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

And the Sasuke fans flee.

The chapter is not boring, and I'm indifferent to Naruto as a character. Every single week we go through this idiocy. To one group of people the chapter sounds boring or shit or poorly written and then it comes out and the complaints cease.

Man up and wait for the scans.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hopefully Naruto v. Genjutsu Master will be saved for when he fights an Uchiha.



Uchiha genjutsu have been done to death. They just aren't interesting anymore. The second Mizukage who uses an unknown type of genjutsu is far better than the patented sharingan close up.





> I'd like to think so, but I am not going to assume anything at this rate. Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to him oftentimes.
> 
> Some people seem to be implying that it's unrealistic or unlikely that he should have any negative side effects anyhow.



Wait what? Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to Naruto? I think you have the wrong character. A certain black-haired drama queen is far more prone to getting away scot-free. Naruto has a gimp ready for everything new he learns. Of course he usually finds a way to overcome that limitation, but it's there nonetheless.

Obviously Naruto won't die from using the Kyuubi chakra, but that doesn't mean that Kishi will just ignore the backlash after he has kept reminding us again and again that there will be repercussions. In the first place I don't see why people are bitching so much about it. Since day one Naruto has been known as a stamina freak. He has far more chakra than everyone else we know. Now he has gotten the power of the Kyuubi and people expect him to immediately run out of juice for some reason. That makes no sense.
I'm pretty sure Kishi will bench Naruto soon enough and give him a time out to recover his strength to fight Tobi.


----------



## Lovely (Sep 7, 2011)

Its not really about the characters themselves, but whats going on in the chapter. Which is basically just an edo tensei fight with a Naruto clone.

I think a lot were hoping for something that would move the plot forward.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> A certain black-haired drama queen



Mods make this my forum name plz.

Also, good rest of a post, Bear.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> And the Sasuke fans flee.
> 
> The chapter is not boring, and I'm indifferent to Naruto as a character. Every single week we go through this idiocy. To one group of people the chapter sounds boring or shit or poorly written and then it comes out and the complaints cease.
> 
> Man up and wait for the scans.



this. times ten


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Wait what? Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to Naruto? I think you have the wrong character. A certain black-haired drama queen is far more prone to getting away scot-free.



I didn't want to mention it for fear of triggering another petty Sasuke vs Naruto dick measuring contest, but yeah, the irony seriously.


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Sandaime Raikage receives a full chapter fight?



remember perfect nagato? 

raikage gets the same amount as he does


----------



## Rashman (Sep 7, 2011)

Naruto reveals bijuudama before meeting sasuke? 

Their fight better be interesting or i'll rage. I've waited too long to not have to see naruto and sasuke just rehash techniques.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Uchiha genjutsu have been done to death. They just aren't interesting anymore. The second Mizukage who uses an unknown type of genjutsu is far better than the patented sharingan close up.



Sasuke has a new power-up and we haven't seen Madara even touch genjutsu yet. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that they're all the same.



> *Wait what? Negative repercussions tend to be overlooked when it comes to Naruto? I think you have the wrong character. A certain black-haired drama queen is far more prone to getting away scot-free.* Naruto has a gimp ready for everything new he learns. Of course he usually finds a way to overcome that limitation, but it's there nonetheless.



Sasuke went blind from overexertion. 

The "gimp" may be there but it never seems to touch him. It exists, but he finds a way around it before it even becomes an issue. It's just gotten boring. Other characters get crippled in some way or another if they use their jutsu too much (just look at Lee in the chuunin exams, Tsunade in the Pain invasion, Itachi in his fight against Sasuke, Sasuke at the Kage summit), but _I can't recall_ a single battle where Naruto was seriously compromised or out for the count because of overexertion. If you can think of an instance, feel free to correct me. I'm open for it and have no problem admitting that I could be wrong here. I simply can't think of such an instance.



> Obviously Naruto won't die from using the Kyuubi chakra, *but that doesn't mean that Kishi will just ignore the backlash after he has kept reminding us again and again that there will be repercussions*. In the first place I don't see why people are bitching so much about it. Since day one Naruto has been known as a stamina freak. He has far more chakra than everyone else we know. Now he has gotten the power of the Kyuubi and people expect him to immediately run out of juice for some reason. That makes no sense.
> I'm pretty sure Kishi will bench Naruto soon enough and give him a time out to recover his strength to fight Tobi.



I'm not expecting him to die. I never even implied that.

I've repeatedly stated that I HOPE there will be repercussions, but I'm not going to assume anything here. And people are "bitching" because although Naruto is seen as a stamina freak, there have been multiple warnings against him in this instance in regards to that and at the moment, he's going even stronger than ever. 

As I said earlier, if there had been no warnings, I doubt anyone would be suspicious. As it is, we have reason to be.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Rashman said:


> Naruto reveals bijuudama before meeting sasuke?
> 
> Their fight better be interesting or i'll rage. I've waited too long to not have to see naruto and sasuke just rehash techniques.



As I see things it's the same for both sides. Naruto has shown plenty of his Kyuubi chakra mode and Sasuke has shown plenty of his MS abilities.When those two fight I expect most of the moves to be variants of the ones we've come to expect from them. So we'll see plenty of Susanoo and Amaterasu on one side and plenty of Rasengan and Kyuubi chakra on the other. There will probably be only one or two completely new moves on both sides which they reveal in battle for the first time, but those moves will take up only two chapters of what no doubt will be a ten or more chapters fight.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Its not really about the characters themselves, but whats going on in the chapter. Which is basically just an edo tensei fight with a Naruto clone.
> 
> I think a lot were hoping for something that would move the plot forward.


kishi is teasing us, the war has been going on for what, a year now? the plot is so stagnated, it has barely moved even with so much going on, and as a plus he is actually destroying the little that he managed to get right in the build up for fight process.

way to go .


i wonder who the 6th coffin is.

looks like last chapter was a transition one and we will stay stagnated in the war with the edo fodders for a while still.


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone know what the difference is between Naruto's Rasengan's and Bijuu Dama? Aren't they supposed to be the same thing?


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

Face said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between Naruto's Rasengan's and Bijuu Dama? Aren't they supposed to be the same thing?



... No?

A bijuudama is a long range attack with a gigantic area of effect.


----------



## Trent (Sep 7, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> Dont you feels there a part where the hero starts to get too powerfuk and it becomes absurd..?



A bit yeah.

I'd be a tad weird already if this was the real Naruto fully powered by the Kyuubi's chakra (as he already has been over exerting himself) but this is just a fucking *kage bushin*, with the limited amount of chakra used to create it at his disposition.

A decent way for Kishi to somewhat balance that would be for the bushin to fall, die and poof away in the next chapter because of the overuse of these jutsu.

Basically a death by chakra exhaustion for it.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Face said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between Naruto's Rasengan's and Bijuu Dama? Aren't they supposed to be the same thing?



You mean Bijudama Rasengan and Bijudama? I'd suppose Bijudama Rasengan is just Bijudama done in human form, but maybe it's more powerful... who knows.


----------



## Renyou (Sep 7, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> I think even the writers of such heros like guku powered him down at the start of GT because they realized they had basicly created a manga version of superman(pre crisis). So it was like where do we go with him now he is already the strongest guy in the universe.. With how kishi is writing naruto right now im starting to gwt that same feel



They have to be uber powerful to face the last boss, Juubi


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

Boring chapter is boring


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a shitty chapter, hope there is more to it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not just one EMS skill, but all of them.  That would be the equivalent of what is happening right now.
> 
> The only solution to this is have Naruto pull our an entirely new set of abilities against Sasuke, then MORE against Madara. Considering the fact that he probably doesn't have any more modes or training sessions in store, that's just ridiculous.



so true.

sometimes i have the impression that kishi doesnt really know how to write Naruto at all, there were so many ways that he could have taken with him, but he seems to always choose the one that makes his character have the most boring fights.

when he came up with rikudou mode, i really thought that he had finally figured out what to do with him...but i was wrong.

kishi should have made naruto develop his fuuton, not only his rasengan, fuuton is an element with so many possibilities...and now the skill that i expected to be cool enough at naruto's hand, something that is not a rasengan at least, is already getting wasted, bleh.


----------



## Ferno (Sep 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Boring chapter is boring



Agreed, what is this fillerness, who actually cares about the 3rd raikage, and why is he getting more paneltime than Nagato


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

Ferno said:


> Agreed, what is this fillerness, who actually cares about the 3rd raikage, and why is he getting more paneltime than Nagato



Between Pain and and flashbacks, there wasn't exactly more you could show of Nagato.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke has a new power-up and we haven't seen Madara even touch genjutsu yet. I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that they're all the same.



More power won't change the foundations of the Uchiha genjutsu. Yeah we get it, don't look into the eyes of an Uchiha unless you have a death wish. We know it's delivery, we know that it's crazy powerful and neigh impossible to get out of. Shisui's variant was something new, but neither Sasuke nor Tobi seem capable of something comparable.





> Sasuke went blind from overexertion.



And he immediately got himself a new pair of eyes as soon as it became an issue, didn't he?



> The "gimp" may be there but it never seems to touch him. It exists, but he finds a way around it before it even becomes an issue. It's just gotten boring. Other characters get crippled in some way or another if they use their jutsu too much (just look at Lee in the chuunin exams, Tsunade in the Pain invasion, Itachi in his fight against Sasuke, Sasuke at the Kage summit), but _I can't recall_ a single battle where Naruto was seriously compromised or out for the count because of overexertion. If you can think of an instance, feel free to correct me. I'm open for it and have no problem admitting that I could be wrong here. I simply can't think of such an instance.



Like I said, Naruto is a stamina freak and moreover his clan is reputed for their incredible lifeforce, so naturally he is unlikely to run out of juice in a fight. And really unlike those you mentioned this is the first time Naruto is consequently using a skill which is beyond his physical limits. The gates, Tsunade's seal and MS are skills which go beyond the physical skills of the user and their phyiscal limits are far lower than Naruto's. Only when Naruto is using Kyuubi does he do the same and if you look back the Kyuubi chakra broke Naruto's arm at tvote and at the heaven bridge it completely wiped him out he could barely do more than just stand when he first saw Sasuke in part 2.



> I've repeatedly stated that I HOPE there will be repercussions, but I'm not going to assume anything here. And people are "bitching" because although Naruto is seen as a stamina freak, there have been multiple warnings against him in this instance in regards to that and at the moment, he's going even stronger than ever.


If people were starting this week to wonder when Naruto will run out of juice it would be one thing but the bitching about Naruto not running out of power started when he first left Turtle Island in KCM. 
We see it every week, by now people should have realized that with all those warnings he's giving us Kishi obviously hasn't forgotten about what he said, afterall he wouldn't mention it every other chapter if it were otherwise.




> As I said earlier, if there had been no warnings, I doubt anyone would be suspicious. As it is, we have reason to be.



It's the reverse actually. If there were no warnings since B first mentioned the drawbacks we would have a right to be suspicious, since there are plenty we should be assured that they will be adressed in due time.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 7, 2011)

What was Kishimoto thinking when he made the 3rd raikage so strong..? 

Please be fake!


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 7, 2011)

Agreed, I'd would have loved to have seen Naruto gain some Fuuton abilities that could be used in unique ways like Danzou's were. Rasengans all the time are starting to aggravate me reading. I'm also annoyed that the plot hasn't moved really that much in what 8-9 months. Also why is Naruto wasting every bit of Chakra he has? I expect he will end up 100% empty when someone like Sasuke or Madara show up. I thought the manga was going along at a nice pace in the few arcs before this one though.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

If Naruto starts to runs out of chakra he can just go Sage Mode for a while. While in Sage Mode he recovers more quickly.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Saunion said:


> ... No?
> 
> A bijuudama is a long range attack with a gigantic area of effect.



The delivery of the bijuudama remains to be seen, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the bijuudama replaced the Rasengan 1:1 only far more powerful. So there would be all those variants we have seen in the recent chapters and even a FRS equivalent, though I suppose it wouldn't be regular fuuton anymore but the same as what Enton is in comparison to Katon.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Sandaime Raikage receives a full chapter fight?



The most anticipated fight of this arc.... 

Seriously Kishimoto, what the fuck were you thinking ? Waste a full chapter to display Naruto's new skills ?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 7, 2011)

Saunion said:


> ... No?
> 
> A bijuudama is a long range attack with a gigantic area of effect.


they are basically the same thing spinning rotating chakra ball just one is launch the other is close range 

minato created rasengan of of Bijju dama so essentially a rasegan is a bijju dama created with regular human chakra


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Xenonofied said:


> Also why is Naruto wasting every bit of Chakra he has? I expect he will end up 100% empty when someone like Sasuke or Madara show up. I thought the manga was going along at a nice pace in the few arcs before this one though.



Kishi is exhausting Naruto on purpose. Naruto isn't the type to hold back and save himself for the fight with Tobi while leaving the others to fight the battles. It would be totally out of character for him. Instead Kishi is making Naruto run out of power quickly while moving him to the battlefield so that when Naruto is down he can switch the focus to the rest of the alliance, Tobi and perhaps even Sasuke without having to come up with an excuse why Naruto isn't doing anything each week until it's time for Naruto to figt Tobi.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The delivery of the bijuudama remains to be seen, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if the bijuudama replaced the Rasengan 1:1 only far more powerful. So there would be all those variants we have seen in the recent chapters and even a FRS equivalent, though I suppose it wouldn't be regular fuuton anymore but the same as what Enton is in comparison to Katon.



For the moment the properties seem to be the same as what we saw when KN4 made a bijuudama, mainly that Naruto gets so heavy he breaks the ground under his feet. I don't see him being able to hit an opponent like he does with his normal rasengan with something he can barely hold from his own admission. I think it's far more likely it'll behave exactly like a regular bijuudama.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 7, 2011)

Sandaime Raikage is worthy of his position.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kishi is exhausting Naruto on purpose. Naruto isn't the type to hold back and save himself for the fight with Tobi while leaving the others to fight the battles. It would be totally out of character for him. Instead Kishi is making Naruto run out of power quickly while moving him to the battlefield so that when Naruto is down he can switch the focus to the rest of the alliance, Tobi and perhaps even Sasuke without having to come up with an excuse why Naruto isn't doing anything each week until it's time for Naruto to figt Tobi.



Ding ding ding.

Winner.

Okay you're getting reps for consistent "being right" status.


----------



## Trent (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> *Kishi is exhausting Naruto on purpose*. Naruto isn't the type to hold back and save himself for the fight with Tobi while leaving the others to fight the battles. It would be totally out of character for him. Instead Kishi is making Naruto run out of power quickly while moving him to the battlefield so that when Naruto is down he can switch the focus to the rest of the alliance, Tobi and perhaps even Sasuke without having to come up with an excuse why Naruto isn't doing anything each week until it's time for Naruto to figt Tobi.



And I think it would be a great move from Kishi if the consequence of Naruto overexerting himself left and right and disregarding people's words of warning is that, when Madara makes his move on the jins, Naruto is too weak to avoid Bee being defeated and taken for Bijuu extraction.

Having Bee's death on the conscience as an indirect consequence of his actions would allow for good potential character development for Naruto while raising the stakes with Madara only being one step away from complete victory.


----------



## calimike (Sep 7, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> Sandaime Raikage is worthy of his position.



He is truly King og MMA !


----------



## nadinkrah (Sep 7, 2011)

wait, didn't Raikage just got fucked up by Temari a few chapters ago?

i'm confused


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

Why doesn't Sandaime Raikage use Black Raiton Shroud ? That'd be badass.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> wait, didn't Raikage just got fucked up by Temari a few chapters ago?
> 
> i'm confused



Temari used some random Futon but it wasn't nearly enough to take the Raikage down.


----------



## jeketb (Sep 7, 2011)

*Yeah, Third Raikage proved himself that he was stronger than his son with several levels. He could withstand two Rasenshurikens and the third didn't take a huge damage for him. So Naruto has decided to beat him with Tailed Beast Bomb (Bijuudama) for that. *

_________________________________________________________
*[NEW] , , Bleach 463 Pics *


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> wait, didn't Raikage just got fucked up by Temari a few chapters ago?
> 
> i'm confused



After re-readin that chapter Kishi went : "OMFG what have I done ? What have I DONE !?!?  I got Raikage 1 paneled... 

I need to fix this.. I need to fix this asap. I'll pretend that panel never happened... Yes yes thats what I'll do. I'll make Raikage tank FRS and make people forget he got 1 paneled by Temari... Shit I need to call Kubo. I'll need some serious advice."


----------



## Taijukage (Sep 7, 2011)

Why the bitching? Can't you people let Raikage have a chapter long fight rather than being oneshotted like you predicted and would rage even harder if you turned out to be correct and the hype was wasted? im sure you can go two weeks without sauce or failbuto.

A chapter isn't boring just because Kishi is letting an Edo get respect. He probably realised he's trolled all the other Edos and that the war isn't exciting unless we see strong enemies. 
No pleasing anyone, so Kishi is doomed. If he off panels Raikage, you'll whine. if he takes too long on Raikage, you whine.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Sep 7, 2011)

i hope that he can tank frs thanks to some defensive jutsu,not thanks edo..


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 7, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why doesn't Sandaime Raikage use Black Raiton Shroud ? That'd be badass.



Because you wouldn't be able to see it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> sometimes i have the impression that kishi doesnt really know how to write Naruto at all, there were so many ways that he could have taken with him, but he seems to always choose the one that makes his character have the most boring fights.
> 
> when he came up with rikudou mode, i really thought that he had finally figured out what to do with him...but i was wrong.
> 
> kishi should have made naruto develop his fuuton, not only his rasengan, fuuton is an element with so many possibilities...and now the skill that i expected to be cool enough at naruto's hand, something that is not a rasengan at least, is already getting wasted, bleh.



More or less, yes. 

I was expecting a bit more than multiple new Rasengans. I don't know quite what I was expecting, but not this. 



bearzerger said:


> More power won't change the foundations of the Uchiha genjutsu. Yeah we get it, don't look into the eyes of an Uchiha unless you have a death wish. We know it's delivery, we know that it's crazy powerful and neigh impossible to get out of. Shisui's variant was something new, but neither Sasuke nor *Tobi seem capable of something comparable.*



Wow you're jumping to a conclusion there, aren't you? 

I seriously doubt Kishimoto is going to be giving us your typical MS jutsu with Madara. I guarantee he will have some new things to bring forward.



> And he immediately got himself a new pair of eyes as soon as it became an issue, didn't he?



Sasuke was starting to go blind well before the kage summit.



> Like I said, Naruto is a stamina freak and moreover his clan is reputed for their incredible lifeforce, so naturally he is unlikely to run out of juice in a fight. And really unlike those you mentioned this is the first time Naruto is consequently using a skill which is beyond his physical limits. The gates, Tsunade's seal and MS are skills which go beyond the physical skills of the user and their phyiscal limits are far lower than Naruto's. Only when Naruto is using Kyuubi does he do the same and if you look back the Kyuubi chakra broke Naruto's arm at tvote and at the heaven bridge it completely wiped him out he could barely do more than just stand when he first saw Sasuke in part 2.



I can hardly count him breaking his arm because that isn't a side effect of what he was doing. It was more of an accidental coincidence than a direct consequence. And if you can get me pages for your other example that would be cool. I don't doubt you, but I'd like to see them.



> If people were starting this week to wonder when Naruto will run out of juice it would be one thing *but the bitching about Naruto not running out of power started when he first left Turtle Island in KCM. *
> We see it every week, by now people should have realized that with all those warnings he's giving us Kishi obviously hasn't forgotten about what he said, afterall he wouldn't mention it every other chapter if it were otherwise.



Ah. I was not one such character so I suppose I have license to be irritated now.



> It's the reverse actually. If there were no warnings since B first mentioned the drawbacks we would have a right to be suspicious, since there are plenty we should be assured that they will be adressed in due time.



Not really. If there were no warnings, we would just shrug and figure that Kishimoto forgot something he said a while ago. As it is, there is the potential that he will forget something he said two chapters ago, and that's more problematic.

I'll believe Naruto-being-negatively-affected-by-this when I see it. That's all I'm saying. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

You can be sure that if it was Sasuke about to take out the 3rd Raikage, all the talk about him being "fodder" would disappear in a second and instead he'd be praised as the strongest shinobi introduced yet in the manga.


----------



## Recal (Sep 7, 2011)

Filler, filler, filler...

I would kill for a proper transition right now. Don't get me wrong, I like Naruto and I want to see him shine, but the fights against the Edos are killing the plot stone dead.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> Why the bitching? Can't you people let Raikage have a chapter long fight rather than being oneshotted like you predicted and would rage even harder if you turned out to be correct and the hype was wasted? im sure you can go two weeks without sauce or failbuto.



There's no winning. Either it's "wah wah the kages are fodder" or "wah wah the kages get too much attention."




Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Filler, filler, filler...
> 
> I would kill for a proper transition right now. Don't get me wrong, I like Naruto and I want to see him shine, but the fights against the Edos are killing the plot stone dead.



This IS a proper transition. In  order to move on from naruto you have to exhaust his stamina and chakra. He will always be fighting otherwise and therefore people will be asking he's not being shown when Madara or Sasuke are being shown.


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Killer Bee said:


> Because you wouldn't be able to see it.





That's true. You wouldn't be able to see him at all.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

Recalcitrant Funkasaur said:


> Filler, filler, filler...
> 
> I would kill for a proper transition right now. Don't get me wrong, I like Naruto and I want to see him shine, but the fights against the Edos are killing the plot stone dead.



Exactly.

The Edo's have overstayed their welcome, lets get it on with the plot relevant characters. 40 chapters is more than enough imo.

I'm tired of this war.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> wait, didn't Raikage just got fucked up by Temari a few chapters ago?
> 
> i'm confused



He is an Edo.


----------



## Distance (Sep 7, 2011)

Motherfucking RAIKAGE! 

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## Tengu (Sep 7, 2011)

So the Sandaime Raikage can tank FRS? now that's fucking impressive.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2011)

Klue said:


> He is an pEdo.



lol

FRS should have done the job unless it didn't connect properly.

Kind of lame D:


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

I think Kishi is trying to make the Raikage a new Kakuzu:

-one chapter he's overhyped as a god
-the following chapter he's the guinea pig of Naruto's new technique


----------



## Faustus (Sep 7, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> i hope that he can tank frs thanks to some defensive jutsu,not thanks edo..



Agreed. That would be lame and won't confirm his ability to "withstand" any jutsu


----------



## Recal (Sep 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I think Kishi is trying to make the Raikage a new Kakuzu:
> 
> -one chapter he's overhyped as a god
> -the following chapter he's the guinea pig of Naruto's new technique



Looks like it. I hope Bijuudama is spectacular enough to make up for it.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha Damn Naruto has a lot of chakra...this is ridiculous. His clone's fart must have 10 times more chakra than Kakashi lol


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2011)

You guys want to see EMS Sasuke?

Not yet 

You guys want to see RS Madara?

Not yet 

You guys want to see Gedo Mazo?

Not yet 

You guys want to see the 6th Coffin?

Not yet 

Damn you kishi.... ლ(ಠ益ಠლ). Interesting that a RM kagebunshin is doing a Biju Rasengan. I guess it's not chakra intensive as RasenShuriken was for SeninModo. Or do I recall wrong when he could only do 3 of them?


----------



## Saunion (Sep 7, 2011)

So wait, Naruto doesn't hit him with a FRS afterall?

That new translation actually is more confusing than helpful.


----------



## tnorbo (Sep 7, 2011)

really disappointed. mu got beat within a few pages, but the third raikage who hadn't got any hype until last chapter, tanks naruto's strongest move, and lasts an entire chapter. even prfect nagato was beat within a chapter. and now we got kishi stalling with this bull shit.

and using bijuudama? against fodder? really kishi


----------



## jso (Sep 7, 2011)

3rd has a superior Raiton armour to A?


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh great.. another "impenetrable" defense. God damn Kishi stop it....


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> really disappointed. mu got beat within a few pages, but the third raikage who hadn't got any hype until last chapter, tanks naruto's strongest move, and lasts an entire chapter. even prfect nagato was beat within a chapter. and now we got kishi stalling with this bull shit.
> 
> and using bijuudama? against fodder? really kishi



How can he tank FRS/dodge three FRS' (dependant on trans) and still be fodder?

Do you people even know what the term means any more?


----------



## Zaeed (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kishi is exhausting Naruto on purpose. Naruto isn't the type to hold back and save himself for the fight with Tobi while leaving the others to fight the battles. It would be totally out of character for him. Instead Kishi is making Naruto run out of power quickly while moving him to the battlefield so that when Naruto is down he can switch the focus to the rest of the alliance, Tobi and perhaps even Sasuke without having to come up with an excuse why Naruto isn't doing anything each week until it's time for Naruto to figt Tobi.



Awesome response. Insightful. + Reps

-----

Raikage sounds like a beast this chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

So the Raikage didn't tank FRS? Hmm... Well at least biju attacks are able to harm him so Naruto doing Biju Rasengan instead of new FRS is the right move.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

perhaps a flashback?
so he can deal with bijuus physically and his body can withstand most ninjutsu.
really strong i wonder if we'll get a certain mention of someone in the flashback.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> How can he tank FRS/dodge three FRS' (dependant on trans) and still be fodder?
> 
> Do you people even know what the term means any more?



Maybe they mean the raikage is an useless character for the sake of the plot and the fact Naruto is going to use the bijudama on him instead of a more popular character like Nagato is a poor choise


----------



## Trent (Sep 7, 2011)

Tengu said:


> So the Sandaime Raikage can tank FRS? now that's fucking impressive.



He _*avoided *_the 2 FRS but tanked the *rasengan* apparently:


takL said:


> Having Rasen Syuriken dodged by the third Raikage twice, *the third time Naruto goes hit him (with rasengan) directly but that doesn't do damage *and the Raikage cant be sealed.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Sep 7, 2011)

raziu said:


> Haha Damn Naruto has a lot of chakra...this is ridiculous. His clone's fart must have 10 times more chakra than Kakashi lol



oh yeah this just a clone and he gains battle experince from it.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe they mean the raikage is an useless character for the sake of the plot and the fact Naruto is going to use the bijudama on him instead of a more popular character like Nagato is a poor choise



An endurance fiend is the perfect choice to help wear Naruto's stamina and chakra down. Someone who makes him use a massive amount of chakra is the ideal character for the battle.

The bijuu-dama seems to have been christened as the trump card without evidence of it being so. This is no worse than amaretsu sword wielding Susano-o killing Zetsu. This is not his trump card, just a transition jutsu to show he's transcended his previous sage mode powers.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't understand people, one moment people were bitching about him getting off panneled by Temerai, now people are complaining because a chapter was dedicated to his fight.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Sep 7, 2011)

In this chapter raikage will use is "famous" wind attack??


----------



## Trent (Sep 7, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> In this chapter raikage will use is "famous" wind attack??



He has none, this was a mistranslation if I remember well.


----------



## Renyou (Sep 7, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't understand people, one moment people were bitching about him getting off panneled by Temerai, now people are complaining because a chapter was dedicated to his fight.



Two different kind of people 

I'm on the side who is sick of the Edos. I never liked the idea of zombies to begin with, makes for cheap plot devices.


----------



## ThunderRaikage (Sep 7, 2011)

Trent said:


> He has none, this was a mistranslation if I remember well.



Are you sure? Which is the correct one?


----------



## Lovely (Sep 7, 2011)

Takl translated as 'tbc', so there's more to the chapter?


----------



## Blaze (Sep 7, 2011)

Not a great chapter Kishi really knows how to get people's expectation up then take it back by the next chapter.

I do wonder how the raikage did it so that's worth reading.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Takl translated as 'tbc', so there's more to the chapter?



I think he meant that chapter ends with Naruto doing Bijudama and the fights continues in next chapter.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Takl translated as 'tbc', so there's more to the chapter?



whats tbc means?to be continued?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> whats tbc means?to be continued?



To be continue.


----------



## MSAL (Sep 7, 2011)

Last week we had a sentence highlighting the durability of the Raikage an that he cn hold at bay huge numbers, and it looks as though this week we are finding out why.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 7, 2011)

This is dragging.

Why hype fodder? Get Raikage over and done with. Please.


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 7, 2011)

I just want this to be over so we can see what Itachi's doing...


----------



## MSAL (Sep 7, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I just want this to be over so we can see what Itachi's doing...



Amen to that


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

ThunderRaikage said:


> Are you sure? Which is the correct one?



The translation was that only a strong wind attack could take him down, rather than he possesses his own wicked strong fuuton.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Renyou said:


> Two different kind of people
> 
> I'm on the side who is sick of the Edos. I never liked the idea of zombies to begin with, makes for cheap plot devices.



That's my view as well, Edo is simply too powerful, and the only way to stop it is by trolling us ( the readers).

Why is it trolling? well in part one it took the 3rd to use one of the strongest jutsu we have seen, just to defeat eco tensei. and it cost the 3rd his life.


In part two, because there are SO MANY edo, kishi simply has to create ass pull situations which in turn creates a crap reading experience.

I mean, every single fight we have seen now, some random sand ninja appears (fodder) and can somehow seal an edo tensei zombie (which forced the 3rd to sacrifice his life).

It's just place wrong and it was bound to happen, edo tensei killing themselves ( hanzo), and other edo tensei have used the power of "love"  to help defeat themselves.


Like you said, Kishi used it as a plot device, and sadly because of edo tensei, this war has turned out to be shit.

Nothing but troll, troll, troll, troll.

It would have been a FAR better viewing experience if the original akatsuki were fighting in this war ( instead of all of them being killed off before it even begun  ) and a few ninja villages working with madara.

Instead we get fodder white zetsu, who is about as exciting as getting the flu,  and edo tensei that can only be defeated if kishi trolls us.


Shite work kishi, shite work.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> This is dragging.
> 
> Why hype fodder? Get Raikage over and done with. Please.



Like it has been stated in the thread multiple times, the raikage is the perfect kage to make Naruto waste stamina and chakra quickly, giving Kishi the opportunity to have him exhausted so other characters can be focused on.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> Like it has been stated in the thread multiple times, the raikage is the perfect kage to make Naruto waste stamina and chakra quickly, giving Kishi the opportunity to have him exhausted so other characters can be focused on.



Which is terrible writing, and easily predictable.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 7, 2011)

Where are my Oosheeha?!


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Which is terrible writing, and easily predictable.



Yes, but that is the situation we're faced with and it's the best of a bad job. The alternative of "just ignoring the main character who is surrounded by a battleground of fights" is bad, even for Kishi.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yes, but that is the situation we're faced with and it's the best of a bad job. The alternative of "just ignoring the main character who is surrounded by a battleground of fights" is bad, even for Kishi.



I guess your correct, kishi has "made his bed" and now has to "live with it", The moment he made naruto gain control over the kyubi, he now outshines everyone else and sadly that means most other ninja we see from now on, will not have a huge role to play.

I mean, even a clone of naruto helped/defeated a legendary kage ninja. Power inflation is a bitch


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think he meant that chapter ends with Naruto doing Bijudama and the fights continues in next chapter.



correct! i mean thanks!

Ohana said she wouldnt be able to post the script tonight but maybe later 
cos she was drinking in shinjuku with her friends.


----------



## InFam0us (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> Like it has been stated in the thread multiple times, the raikage is the perfect kage to make Naruto waste stamina and chakra quickly, giving Kishi the opportunity to have him exhausted so other characters can be focused on.



because it's been stated in the thread multiple times it's ''fact''?

?? 

Watch Naruto wtfpwn him next chapter and look around for more fodder prey.

This is horrible. From the start the whole naruverse was pretty konohacentrific, hyping these dudes now it's pointless and damn near painful, nobody truly gives a shit about these characters as we were introduced to them like a few chapters ago and we were all pretty conscious of the fact that they won't be around for long. No time for bonding. Get rid of these pieces of fodder shit and focus on the things that matter. Right now, shodai getting a colonoscopy would be far more interesting.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> I guess your correct, kishi has "made his bed" and now has to "live with it", The moment he made naruto gain control over the kyubi, he now outshines everyone else and sadly that means most other ninja we see from now on, will not have a huge role to play.
> 
> I mean, even a clone of naruto helped/defeated a legendary kage ninja. Power inflation is a bitch



His other problem is he now not only has an endurance freak to the point that clones have more stamina than part II Kakashi, he also has a ninja so powerful Kishi has to gimp and handicap Naruto at times just to make the fights fair.

It's all got a little out of hand, I have the most enjoyment seeing how he tries to handle it. It's like watching a child grapple with a fire hose.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

This Raikage is a beast, he has the strongest defense and strongest attack and his quite fast considering he dodged RM Naruto attack twice.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2011)

I love seeing a good battle between Naruto and Raikage. This looks awesome, I almost believed that this is the kind of fight if A and Naruto were to fight for real.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Sep 7, 2011)

This is, without a doubt, the worst chapter in the entire manga.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

InFam0us said:


> because it's been stated in the thread multiple times it's ''fact''?
> 
> ??
> 
> ...



No, it's a logical assumption which makes a lot of sense given Kishi's prior writing style. Naruto is usually exhausted/beaten up/no where near enemies/in a training arc when others get major manga time. As Naruto is virtually unstoppable and holding more chakra than most of the Hidden Mist ninjas combined he needs to be drained to get him in one fo the acceptable situations where Kishi can move on to Madara or Kabuto for more than a few pages.




Divinstrosity said:


> This is, without a doubt, the worst chapter in the entire manga.



Jeopardy Q: What is an overused sentence?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this any different from how Sasuke been spamming his MS powers and got his ass kicked by Kages. Wore him down and even exhausted from all the battles from the Kages he was still able to fight Danzo and defeated him. I don't see how this will prevent Naruto from fighting Sasuke?


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

i hope we'll get the scan in this hour.


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 7, 2011)

Kumo representin'!!!  Dat Raikage!!!


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 7, 2011)

Just because there is no Uchiha it is the worst chapter in the manga? Oh Jesus, save us.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

HInch said:


> His other problem is he now not only has an endurance freak to the point that clones have more stamina than part II Kakashi, he also has a ninja so powerful Kishi has to gimp and handicap Naruto at times just to make the fights fair.
> 
> It's all got a little out of hand, I have the most enjoyment seeing how he tries to handle it. It's like watching a child grapple with a fire hose.



The disappointing thing is, kishi could have easily portrayed these legendary ninja, on/near the same level as naruto, even if they are not stronger, at least show us why they are legendary, and don't troll them just to prove a point.

Naruto had ZERO problems when it came to defeating muu, it was a clone and he didn't even take time to breath, it was too easy and he made muu look like a genin.

For my that is just poor writing from kishi, I enjoy reading naruto sooo much, but to me when kishi hypes up characters, i expect him to deliver that hype and show us feats to prove how great the character is.

instead we have kishi not giving the edo a lot of time/feats and then he defeats then by epic troll.

Look at hanzo for instance, known to be legendary, and it turns out it's his summoning that "does the talking for him".


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

This is one of the best chapter, I hate Kishi for not dedicating one whole chapter to Muu. Who deserves it more than the Raikage.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> The disappointing thing is, kishi could have easily portrayed these legendary ninja, on/near the same level as naruto, even if they are not stronger, at least show us why they are legendary, and don't troll them just to prove a point.
> 
> Naruto had ZERO problems when it came to defeating muu, it was a clone and he didn't even take time to breath, it was too easy and he made muu look like a genin.
> 
> ...



Kishi wrote himself an escape route with Hanzo by having Mifune be a perfect ninjutsu counter. It was a disappointment, but it stopped him having Hanzo massacring half the samurai army.

The only Kage who could have a decent shot at Naruto by Kishi's current standards is the Mizukage, as he's genjutsu based and not someone who Naruto can just run at head first. I don;t expect this though, and Naruto will crush him. 

Oh Kishi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I don't understand people, one moment people were bitching about him getting off panneled by Temerai, now people are complaining because a chapter was dedicated to his fight.



would have been cool if a chapter was dedicated to him before he got off paneled.
I mean... Kishi got the order wrong this time


----------



## Reddan (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> The disappointing thing is, kishi could have easily portrayed these legendary ninja, on/near the same level as naruto, even if they are not stronger, at least show us why they are legendary, and don't troll them just to prove a point.
> 
> Naruto had ZERO problems when it came to defeating muu, it was a clone and he didn't even take time to breath, it was too easy and he made muu look like a genin.
> 
> ...



It is not Kishimoto's fault that fans do not pay attention to the manga and get caught up in fanboy love for characters. SM Naruto and MS Sasuke were already stronger than all of the legendary kages. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten even more power in recent chapters. Kishimoto has been consistent with his power levels, but people refuse to accept direct statements he makes.

If SM Naruto was stronger than Jiraiya and he is MUCH stronger now what did you expect to happen?


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This Raikage is a beast, he has the strongest defense and strongest attack and his quite fast considering he dodged RM Naruto attack twice.



He dodged FRS twice not RM Naruto. You know, the Rasengan that he can throw. When Naruto actually went close range, he caught the Raikage with a regular rasengan. That is why it didn't hurt him.



> Having Rasen Syuriken dodged by the third Raikage twice, the third time Naruto goes hit him (with rasengan) directly but that doesn't do damage and the Raikage cant be sealed.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Naruto had ZERO problems when it came to defeating muu, it was a clone and he didn't even take time to breath, it was too easy and he made muu look like a genin.



What am I reading. 

Naruto used Gaara's sand as a platform to reach Muu before Muu blasted his Jinton which would have ended RM Naruto. Muu had no knowledge on RM Naruto's chakra cloak arm. Otherwise he would have dodged it.

Naruto hit a character who thought his attack was faster. Which is faster, if they clashed Muu would have won. But Naruto used Gaara's sand as a platform, and then used his chakra cloak arm to extend his arm so he can hit Muu before Muu hits him. 

Simple.

Both Gaara and Onoki struggled against Muu. Do not forget it was 3 against 1. Even after Muu got hit, he looked like he wasn't done yet until Onoki turned his body into stone.


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

sorry i made a huge mistake

"The 4 overarm strokes would make the strongest pike(not the shield-the strongest shield is the body of the 3rd raikage)) by reducing in number to centre the power on a point"


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is, without a doubt, the worst chapter in the entire manga.



Nah, cant possibly top Nagato flashback chapters


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

arednad said:


> It is not Kishimoto's fault that fans do not pay attention to the manga and get caught up in fanboy love for characters. SM Naruto and MS Sasuke were already stronger than all of the legendary kages. Naruto and Sasuke have gotten even more power in recent chapters. Kishimoto has been consistent with his power levels, but people refuse to accept direct statements he makes.
> 
> If SM Naruto was stronger than Jiraiya and he is MUCH stronger now what did you expect to happen?





LOL MS Sasuke was fodderized by most of the Kages. Even at his best he was just a low to mid level Kage. The same for SM Naruto.

Current Naruto and Sasuke are above even high level Kages, but no by that far. Naruto's KB are low to mid level Kages, that's why he needed the help of another 2 Kages to take Muu down, who is a high level Kage. And even now Naruto's KB needs the back up of a whole unit to deal with the Raikage who will probably be just a mid level Kage (someone on MS Sasuke and SM Naruto's level).


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

RM Naruto is on high Kage level shinobi level. Like Onoki/Muu/Raikage.

Didn't you guys learn anything from Itachi fight with Nagato. Intelligence = Powers, without it you go down one tier.


----------



## Reddan (Sep 7, 2011)

Unknown said:


> LOL MS Sasuke was fodderized by most of the Kages. Even at his best he was just a low to mid level Kage. The same for SM Naruto.
> 
> Current Naruto and Sasuke are above even high level Kages, but no by that far. Naruto's KB are low to mid level Kages, that's why he needed the help of another 2 Kages to take Muu down, who is a high level Kage. And even now Naruto's KB needs the back up of a whole unit to deal with the Raikage who will probably be just a mid level Kage (someone on MS Sasuke and SM Naruto's level).



No Sasuke before he even mastered Susano'o was beating the strongest of the kages; A. With completed Susano'o he would have defeated any of the kages rather easily. 

Thinking MS Sasuke and SM Naruto were low kage level is precisely why people feel these characters are getting trolled.


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> RM Naruto is on high Kage level shinobi level. Like Onoki/Muu/Raikage.
> 
> Didn't you guys learn anything from Itachi fight with Nagato. Intelligence = Powers, without it you go down one tier.



That fight was pure PIS


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

Unknown said:


> LOL MS Sasuke was fodderized by most of the Kages. Even at his best he was just a low to mid level Kage. The same for SM Naruto.
> 
> Current Naruto and Sasuke are above even high level Kages, but no by that far. Naruto's KB are low to mid level Kages, that's why he needed the help of another 2 Kages to take Muu down, who is a high level Kage. And even now Naruto's KB needs the back up of a whole unit to deal with the Raikage who will probably be just a mid level Kage (someone on MS Sasuke and SM Naruto's level).



the edo raikage seems to be stronger than A so he is definitely a high lv kage.
even more so he seems to be possibly the strongest physically kage.


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

I think A's shroud focuses on speed and penetration while the 3rd Raikage's shroud focuses on physical power and durability.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

hold up hold up.

let me get this straight.. The third Raikage, tanked FRS.

The same FRS that has microscopic wind blades that destroy on a celluar level, with his Raiton body

The same element in which wind > raiton in the elemental wheel.

GG!~!~ kishimoto GG....

on another note, so... is kishi telling us kb bijuu ball is stronger than FRS? like when itachi, naruto and bee used there strongest attack against CT, KB attack was stronger than narutos in that instance?


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> hold up hold up.
> 
> let me get this straight.. The third Raikage, tanked FRS.
> 
> ...






> Having Rasen Syuriken dodged by the third Raikage twice, the third time Naruto goes hit him (with rasengan) directly but that doesn't do damage and the Raikage cant be sealed.



^I think this is the correct one. Atleast it makes more sense.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

arednad said:


> No Sasuke before he even mastered Susano'o was beating the strongest of the kages; A. With completed Susano'o he would have defeated any of the kages rather easily.
> 
> Thinking MS Sasuke and SM Naruto were low kage level is precisely why people feel these characters are getting trolled.




  

A was raping Sasuke hard. All Sasuke could do It's to try to defend himself, and even at that he couldn't do it properly.

LOL

Even completed Susanoo, which btw takes a lot more of the life of the user, wouldn't handle a guy able to cut Hachibi's horn easily.



vered said:


> the edo raikage seems to be stronger than A so he is definitely a high lv kage.
> even more so he seems to be possibly the strongest physically kage.



A isn't a high level kage himself. No one of the current Kages seems to be a high level kage. At least not if you make the levels based on all the Kages of the history as I do.
Hashirama, Madara and Muu are expamples of what a high level Kage is.


----------



## Chibason (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah ok so Old Raikage was super durable...I get it ..


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What am I reading.
> 
> Naruto used Gaara's sand as a platform to reach Muu before Muu blasted his Jinton which would have ended RM Naruto. Muu had no knowledge on RM Naruto's chakra cloak arm. Otherwise he would have dodged it.
> 
> ...


Kishi portrayed naruto's little battle with muu, as a simply,nothing complicated or a difficult victory.

That's my point , I love muu to be honest, he was one of the coolest designs i have seen in naruto.

But the simply fact is, he was hyped up to be being a monster, yet kishi made most of his fight off panel, Didn't give him much feats, and it took naruto a simply move to defeat him (with of course the SIMPLE help of gaara's sand).

I'm sorry though but My expectations are much higher, If kishi is going to start hyping fuckin characters, then he needs to show us panel time and feats.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

Face said:


> ^I think this is the correct one. Atleast it makes more sense.



it doesnt really because that was the wind jutsu they needed to hit him with to seal heal, why would naruto then go for the bijuu ball


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> it doesnt really because that was the wind jutsu they needed to hit him with to seal heal, why would naruto then go for the bijuu ball



Because it wasn't hitting him at all.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Kishi portrayed naruto's little battle with muu, as a simply,nothing complicated or a difficult victory.
> 
> That's my point , I love muu to be honest, he was one of the coolest designs i have seen in naruto.
> 
> ...



The off panels fights are meant to be completed in the anime.

And Naruto didn't do it easy, infact his supposed "suprise attack" that was meant to be a one shoot ko, ended being countered and he had to be saved by Gaara. 
And Muu could have keep fighting after getting hit, he indeed tried to get up despite Oonoki using the jutsu that made a whole island light enough for Oonoki to carry, so Muu wasn't just hit by the rasengan, his body weight was also manipulated to to weight trillions of tons, and despite that he almost was able to get up.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Kishi portrayed naruto's little battle with muu, as a simply,nothing complicated or a difficult victory.
> 
> That's my point , I love muu to be honest, he was one of the coolest designs i have seen in naruto.
> 
> ...



I expected a lot more as well, and I agree his fight shouldn't have been off paneled. But the feats he displayed is enough to place him on RM Naruto's level. 

Muu's hype matches his feats.

-Muu can go invisible, hide his chakra and presence and use a jutsu that only take seconds that is strong enough to destroy a village. 

Both Gaara and Onoki struggled against Muu. When Naruto joined the fight he tipped the balance in the Kage favours.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Sep 7, 2011)

Face said:


> ^I think this is the correct one. Atleast it makes more sense.



Incorrect translation.  It's never mentioned to be a "Rasengan".  It says that Raikage avoids the first 2 Rasenshuriken but gets hit directly by #3 which does no damage.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2011)

Unknown said:


> The off panels fights are meant to be completed in the anime.
> 
> And Naruto didn't do it easy, infact his supposed "suprise attack" that was meant to be a one shoot ko, ended being countered and he had to* be saved by Gaara. *
> And Muu could have keep fighting after getting hit, he indeed tried to get up despite Oonoki using the jutsu that made a whole island light enough for Oonoki to carry, so Muu wasn't just hit by the rasengan, his body weight was also manipulated *to to weight trillions of tons,* and despite that he almost was able to get up.



Talk about exaggeration.


----------



## Cyclonic (Sep 7, 2011)

I think the sandaime raikage tanked rasengan and not FRS


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.  It's never mentioned to be a "Rasengan".  It says that Raikage avoids the first 2 Rasenshuriken but gets hit directly by #3 which does no damage.



goes back to what im saying, 

this shit is uncanny... man tanking a FRS, miniture wind blades that hit on a cellular level.

and is kishi also saying bijuu ball > FRS


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.  It's never mentioned to be a "Rasengan".  It says that Raikage avoids the first 2 Rasenshuriken but gets hit directly by #3 which does no damage.



Really?


----------



## AceBizzle (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, this isn't even S. Raikage's true fighting prowess since he's being controlled by Kabuto! pek


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I expected a lot more as well, and I agree his fight shouldn't have been off paneled. But the feats he displayed is enough to place him on RM Naruto's level.
> 
> Muu's hype matches his feats.
> 
> ...



I know that muu , on paper seems really haxed and strong, But Kishi introduced him as a legendary all powerful shinobi, and then started to hype up the onoki vs muu fight.

and in reality we didn't even see it apart from one or two pages were muu had to dodge gaara's sand, and where muu shot a jinton at onoki.

Apart from that, and the last chapter, there wasn't a lot of material that justified the hype kishi gave to the fight.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

damn it kishi why are you teasing us with sasuke like that... 

not much is happening but it still looks like a solid chapter though.

dat 3rd raikage.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 7, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Talk about exaggeration.



If Gaara wouldn't have made the sand plataform, Naruto's KB would have fall and got hit by the Jinton along with Gaara and Oonoki.

Also the jutsu used by Oonoki on Muu is the same used by Oonoki to carry the giant turtle island. Unless you think that Oonoki can lift millions of tons, then Oonoki's jutsu has to be able to manipulate the weight of an island of trillions of tons and change it to a weight he can lift.
That same jutsu used the other way around, was the one used to stop Muu's movements, if the jutsu can make a trillions tons island pass to be a few hundreds of kg, then It can make a a 70 kg man pass to be trillions of tons aswell.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> goes back to what im saying,
> 
> this shit is uncanny... man tanking a FRS, miniture wind blades that hit on a cellular level.
> 
> and is kishi also saying bijuu ball > FRS



in my opinion bijuudama is stronger than FRS.look at the power of Bee bijuudama against Taka.look at the power of 6th tail bijuudama.
the power to wipe out even mountains.


----------



## Gonder (Sep 7, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> This is, without a doubt, the worst chapter in the entire manga.



You haven't even read the chapter yet you moron.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> in my opinion bijuudama is stronger than FRS.look at the power of Bee bijuudama against Taka.look at the power of 6th tail bijuudama.
> the power to wipe out even mountains.



so we can extrapolate that when they were shooting there shit at CT against nagato, killer bee jutsu was doing more dmg than narutos FRS


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

Gonder said:


> You haven't even read the chapter yet you moron.


he is an uchiha fanatic so it is to be expected.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2011)

Is this a new Naruto attack?


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so we can extrapolate that when they were shooting there shit at CT against nagato, killer bee jutsu was doing more dmg than narutos FRS



i guess so.in my opinion the most raw powered impact came from bees attack against CT.
not that it matters that much.


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 7, 2011)

Unknown said:


> If Gaara wouldn't have made the sand plataform, Naruto's KB would have fall and got hit by the Jinton along with Gaara and Oonoki.
> 
> Also the jutsu used by Oonoki on Muu is the same used by Oonoki to carry the giant turtle island. Unless you think that Oonoki can lift millions of tons, then Oonoki's jutsu has to be able to manipulate the weight of an island of trillions of tons and change it to a weight he can lift.
> That same jutsu used the other way around, was the one used to stop Muu's movements, if the jutsu can make a trillions tons island pass to be a few hundreds of kg, then It can make a a 70 kg man pass to be trillions of tons aswell.



Yes because Gaara is not fast enough to dodge right? And because Naruto can't dodge if he hit's the ground.

Also making someone heavy does not equal them being trillions of tones heavy, not to mention you have no idea if it's the same jutsu reversed, for all we know it's just a jutsu, idk if you want it to sound cool,  but your trillion tones argument sounds retard as fuck. This is not TTGL sadly(Or dbz thankfully) to deal with such epic numbers.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 7, 2011)

Unknown said:


> If Gaara wouldn't have made the sand plataform, Naruto's KB would have fall and got hit by the Jinton along with Gaara and Oonoki.
> 
> Also the jutsu used by Oonoki on Muu is the same used by Oonoki to carry the giant turtle island. Unless you think that Oonoki can lift millions of tons, then Oonoki's jutsu has to be able to manipulate the weight of an island of trillions of tons and change it to a weight he can lift.
> That same jutsu used the other way around, was the one used to stop Muu's movements, if the jutsu can make a trillions tons island pass to be a few hundreds of kg, then It can make a a 70 kg man pass to be trillions of tons aswell.



The thing he lifted wasnt an island, but a turtle.

Where is is stated that the "islands" weight were transferred onto Muu's arms?


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation.  It's never mentioned to be a "Rasengan".  It says that Raikage avoids the first 2 Rasenshuriken but gets hit directly by #3 which does no damage.



hey at least i put the bit in ( )!
the point is, the third time insted of throwing it(whether rasen gan or shuriken) naruto goes directry to raikage and puts it on raikage.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Is this a new Naruto attack?



seem like its the bijuu ball, which is a new attack by naruto whiich seems like pnj since he didnt master it when training with kb and forgone in trying to since he had rasengan and subsequently FRS.


but w/e i dont write the manga i just read it for free


----------



## auem (Sep 7, 2011)

just read the spoiler...whole chap over that shitty fight!!??!!...meh...
raikage can physically tank a biju attack...??!!..he must had found a good dop....


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> RM Naruto is on high Kage level shinobi level. Like Onoki/Muu/Raikage.
> 
> Didn't you guys learn anything from Itachi fight with Nagato. Intelligence = Powers, without it you go down one tier.



Yeah that argument would make sense you know that is if Naruto wasn't currently fighting tons of Kage level opponents and taking them down with ease. This isn't discrediting Nagato or Itachi but its pretty clear both Naruto and Bee where dumbed down in that fight. 

Naruto's clones are taking down Kage's from left to right, defeating Zetsu's like nothing all this while still being capable of fighting Nagato and Itachi. Naruto is on a whole other level right now and he's just beginning to learn about his new powers. RM is incredibly broken Nagato prime was just the right opponent at the right time but who's to say there fight wouldn't have been completely different if Naruto attacked him with a few clones instead of jumping in and forgetting about his sensing abilities.


----------



## stevensr123 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dark Uchiha said:


> so we can extrapolate that when they were shooting there shit at CT against nagato, killer bee jutsu was doing more dmg than narutos FRS



Because the range of naruto's FRS might be greater than his bijjuu ball? who knows, in that chapter it said your strongest long range attack.


----------



## Face (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd be fine with it if it was just a regular FRS but this was a Kyuubi powered FRS that got tanked. Not to mention the fact that Naruto had elemental advantage. What the hell is 3rd Raikage made of?


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 7, 2011)

Sweet a new attack then.


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 7, 2011)

I think there is a slight possibility that some of the more interesting fights are off-paneled because he simply doesn't know HOW to show the awesomeness of these fights.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

takL said:


> hey at least i put the bit in ( )!
> the point is, the third time insted of throwing it(whether rasen gan or shuriken) naruto goes directry to raikage and puts it on raikage.



if thats the case he probably had to out speed the raikage which means we might get speed feat from naruto this chapter.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

Gonder said:


> You haven't even read the chapter yet you moron.



Yes because anybody here has right?..yet I see many posts saying how great this chapter is/will be..

Showing disappointment at an upcoming chapter based off spoilers is as normal as showing enthusiasm for the same reasons. 

Besides, it's his opinion. For all you know every chapter which doesn't include his fav character is the worst/one of the worst so GTFO. 

This chapter's going to suck monkey balls if the spoilers truthfully portray everything there is to it.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Face said:


> I'd be fine with it if it was just a regular FRS but this was a Kyuubi powered FRS that got tanked. Not to mention the fact that Naruto had elemental advantage. What the hell is 3rd Raikage made of?



Kyuubi powered or not it's the same as a SM FRS. If not he would call it Kyuubi FRS or something like that


-----------------------------------------------------------------



Yoo Sasuke fans chill , this manga is still called Naruto right ? Do you thought that from now on Sasuke was gonna be the main character , no ?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2011)

Read the spoiler.

Lol.

If FRS can't even harm the 3rd Raikage, how is it stronger than Kirin?

Also, the 3rd Raikage has to be pretty fast if he dodged it twice.

And it would appear he has mountain level durability.

The guy is a monster


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

KISHI

ლ(ಠ益ಠლ 

Y U NO SHOW SASUKE? ​


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Sep 7, 2011)

Kishi is an f'ing troll. An entire chapter dedicated to a lesser known edo???????
Hell Muu wasn't given this same generosity.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

Kishi once again shows us the monumental power of the black....the extreme limits of a black man.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 7, 2011)

What was the sense in teasing Sasuke when he won't show up again.. Jesus. 


I have to say that I'm almost insulted by Raikage's "powers".


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

foreign said:


> Read the spoiler.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...



That's pretty simple actually , what are Kirin feats ? Being * blocked and burn some clothes * , what are FRS feats ? * Defeating Kakuzu , Pain( at least one body) , Kyuubi and CT ( with help ) *.


But yeah Sandaime is a beast :ho


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> What was the sense in teasing Sasuke when he won't show up again.. Jesus.
> 
> 
> I have to say that I'm almost insulted by Raikage's "powers".


that's just the way kishi rolls. 

btw why so?


----------



## Turrin (Sep 7, 2011)

Considering Sandaime Raikage tanks a FRS, i'm kind of wondering how those 10,000 Shinobi even defeated him. 

And people complaining about not see Sasuke, I feel your pain, but what did you expect, when Kishi teased MS we didn't see Sasuke for like 5 chapters after that ether, I expect similar time w/o Sasuke here or greater.


----------



## ANBUONE (Sep 7, 2011)

Are people forgetting that yes while, the third is bad ass , what could be helping him tank FRS is the healing ablity of a edo ?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Yeah that argument would make sense you know that is if Naruto wasn't currently fighting tons of Kage level opponents and taking them down with ease. This isn't discrediting Nagato or Itachi but its pretty clear both Naruto and Bee where dumbed down in that fight.
> 
> Naruto's clones are taking down Kage's from left to right, defeating Zetsu's like nothing all this while still being capable of fighting Nagato and Itachi. Naruto is on a whole other level right now and he's just beginning to learn about his new powers. RM is incredibly broken Nagato prime was just the right opponent at the right time but who's to say there fight wouldn't have been completely different if Naruto attacked him with a few clones instead of jumping in and forgetting about his sensing abilities.



No matter what you call it, Itachi gave Naruto a life long lesson. It was a way for Kishi to tell us the readers that RM Naruto isn't the most powerful character in the manga. He reminded us that intelligence = power. 

No matter how you look at it, the fact of the matter is that RM Naruto would never have reached Muu if it wasn't for Gaara. So no he didn't take Muu out with that attack, Muu was about to get back up and continue the fight, but Onoki ended him by turning him into stone. 

Naruto + Gaara + Onoki > Muu.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Considering Sandaime Raikage tanks a FRS, i'm kind of wondering how those 10,000 Shinobi even defeated him.
> 
> And people complaining about not see Sasuke, I feel your pain, but what did you expect, when Kishi teased MS we didn't see Sasuke for like 5 chapters after that ether, I expect similar time w/o Sasuke here or greater.



Wearing him down, you forget that he regenerates now.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Considering Sandaime Raikage tanks a FRS, i'm kind of wondering how those 10,000 Shinobi even defeated him


he probably died of exhaustion in the end. i mean he did go 3 days of non stop fighting without food or a drink as far as we know.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

seems sasuke was just a teaser like madara and his pains were. at i thought would happen.


----------



## lathia (Sep 7, 2011)

I pray to god Kishi doesn't go back to kakashi, Gaara/Tsuchikage (new battle), or black zetsu vs Mei after dealing with Raikage.

Then I'll be really (╬ ಠ益ಠ)....


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

basically naruto learns that 8bs bijyudama could damage the third raikage so he is using his.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

Regenerating takes time as we have seen with Nagato.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Regenerating takes time as we have seen with Nagato.



Regeneration occurs fast enough that the damage will not pile up.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

so did the raikage take a bijuu bomb in the past and that is why naruto knows it may damage him. damn if he really did take one and survived and only had a scar as a consequence.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Kishi is an f'ing troll. An entire chapter dedicated to a lesser known edo???????



I think ''Complete Nagato'' got less time dedicated to him.


----------



## Nuzents (Sep 7, 2011)

foreign said:


> Read the spoiler.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> ...



You think Kirin will harm the 3rd Raikage?? who uses lightning... yea ook


the 3rd Raikage is supposed to be hard to hit with any jutsu, though honestly this is dumb hype in my opinion.  In my imagination, I would think FRS would be stronger than a bijuu blast/dama. I know the rules of any manga makes it that the latest move learned is probably stronger/faster, but FRS is supposed to have the highest shape manipulation and has an element mixed in.  With this, I would think it would overpower pure charka....but sadly manga's never make sense


----------



## Helios (Sep 7, 2011)

I feel trolled.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

Helios said:


> I feel trolled.



Join The Cult Brah


----------



## Turrin (Sep 7, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> he probably died of exhaustion in the end. i mean he did go 3 days of non stop fighting without food or a drink as far as we know.


True it just almost seems like he should have been able to defeat all 10,000 if he was that strong. I mean Part II Sasuke defeated 1,000 w/o a scratch before he even absorbed Orochimaru let alone gained MS/EMS. But I'll wait to see his offensive capabilities before making a final verdict on if his loss is realistic.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> You think Kirin will harm the 3rd Raikage?? who uses lightning... yea ook
> 
> 
> the 3rd Raikage is supposed to be hard to hit with any jutsu, though honestly this is dumb hype in my opinion.  In my imagination, I would think FRS would be stronger than a bijuu blast/dama. I know the rules of any manga makes it that the latest move learned is probably stronger/faster, but FRS is supposed to have the highest shape manipulation and has an element mixed in.  With this, I would think it would overpower pure charka....but sadly manga's never make sense



Sasuke's Chidori harmed the Raikage and he uses lightnining 

This isn't Pokemon mate.

You think FRS is stronger than a BIjuudama?

....

Wow.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

ohana appeared.
seems like she got drunk and sang karaoke with friends.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> You think Kirin will harm the 3rd Raikage?? who uses lightning... yea ook
> 
> 
> the 3rd Raikage is supposed to be hard to hit with any jutsu, though honestly this is dumb hype in my opinion.  In my imagination, I would think FRS would be stronger than a bijuu blast/dama. I know the rules of any manga makes it that the latest move learned is probably stronger/faster, but FRS is supposed to have the highest shape manipulation and has an element mixed in.  With this, I would think it would overpower pure charka....but sadly manga's never make sense



How can FRS be stronger than Bijuu Dama. It ten times bigger, can destroy a whole mountain and its a Bijuu's strongest attack. 
It doesn't matter if you use lightning, Kirin can harm anyone. Its real lightning not a jutsu.


----------



## viduka0101 (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.



try using a master ball


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Both Gaara and Onoki struggled against Muu. Do not forget it was 3 against 1. Even after Muu got hit, he looked like *he wasn't done yet until Onoki turned his body into stone*.


true but if he was alive he would have been dead.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2011)

Dude, Bijuudama has the power to wipe out villages according to hype.

At least we know its mountain-levelling.

How do you think FRS could compare? Just because its been the highest form of shape manipulation in the manga so far? For all we know the effort it could have taken to create a Jinton could be far more immense.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

Jinton to me looks more impressive and deadly than FRS.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 7, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> try using a master ball


----------



## Turrin (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm almost wondering if Sandaime Raikage will tank Bijuu Dama Rasengan next chapter with some injuries forcing Naruto to create FRS-Bijuu Dama Rasengan, considering the importance Kishi placed on Naruto's Fuuton capabilities.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Jinton to me looks more impressive and deadly than FRS.



of course it is a combination of 3 elements. and it may even have shape manipulation. guess we wont find out till the next databook everything about it


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Jinton to me looks more impressive and deadly than FRS.



Well of course, Jinton disintegrates pretty much everything it touches.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Sep 7, 2011)

how a bijuu ball outstrips FRS

which has the power of Rasengan and the added bonus of a elemental advantage over Raiton leaves me in awe on the appearance of blatant storyline malpractice.

this shit has me feeling like captain ginyu


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.
> seems like she got drunk and sang karaoke with friends.



Good for her.



viduka0101 said:


> try using a master ball


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I'm almost wondering if Sandaime Raikage will tank Bijuu Dama Rasengan next chapter with some injuries forcing Naruto to create FRS-Bijuu Dama Rasengan, considering the importance Kishi placed on Naruto's Fuuton capabilities.



maybe bees bijuu bomb seems to have lightning on it. maybe naruto can do the same and add fuuton to it.


----------



## Talis (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.
> seems like she got drunk and sang karaoke with friends.



Uhm noob question, where do you see that?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Jinton to me looks more impressive and deadly than FRS.



To me as well. And it does more. FRS attacks the cells? Jinton wipes that and everything out _completely._



Turrin said:


> I'm almost wondering if Sandaime Raikage will tank Bijuu Dama Rasengan next chapter with some injuries forcing Naruto to create FRS-Bijuu Dama Rasengan, considering the importance Kishi placed on Naruto's Fuuton capabilities.



This is actually a good idea.

Though if Naruto pulled it off just like that and people hopped on and said it was cool instead of complaining, I'll just label all the hypocrites :ho


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope Mizukage appears in this chapter 



vered said:


> ohana appeared.
> *seems like she got drunk* and sang karaoke with friends.


Now I'm imagining ohana giving us 'nja level' spoilers


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

who said sussano and gaaras sand are the ultimate defense rikages body seems to be the best defense


----------



## TruthHurts (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope naruto Bijuudama kamehameha is a beam just to troll people


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana appeared.
> seems like she got drunk and sang karaoke with friends.



shes just on about how fun the party was.  from half 11 about the lunchtime to 9 in the night... she's wasted


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe bees bijuu bomb seems to have lightning on it. maybe naruto can do the same and add fuuton to it.



Or maybe Temari will combine her strongest attack with Naruto's Bijuu Bomb.

I can't see Naruto adding fuuton to Bijuu Dama.


----------



## jdbzkh (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No matter what you call it, Itachi gave Naruto a life long lesson. It was a way for Kishi to tell us the readers that RM Naruto isn't the most powerful character in the manga. He reminded us that intelligence = power.
> 
> No matter how you look at it, the fact of the matter is that RM Naruto would never have reached Muu if it wasn't for Gaara. So no he didn't take Muu out with that attack, Muu was about to get back up and continue the fight, but Onoki ended him by turning him into stone.
> 
> Naruto + Gaara + Onoki > Muu.



I'm not saying Itachi didn't give Naruto a good lesson. He reminded him about how he reached his current level and told him he was trending down the wrong path by boosting about his new found power. However Naruto's new power is still in its infant stage. 

The best way to put it is compare Sasuke vs Bee compared to Sasuke vs Danzo. Naruto will soon be able to keep up his hiraishin like movements while using the bijudama along with clones, summons and all his rasengan's. Other than that if we are going to talk about Muu, eh maybe he would of gotten back up but then again that is what the Edo jutsu is all about there capable of taking these blows and resurrect from them. 

So Gaara and Onoki helping out isn't that big of a deal. Now if you really want to argue about Naruto not being able to extend his chakra limb to the ground to propel himself forward with out Gaara's sand that's a little iffy. There is nothing saying Naruto couldn't have created a clone to use as a bouncing pad instead of Gaara's sand. 

However if you got two kage level characters standing around might as well ask for help instead of doing everything on your own. Especially after a chapter where Itachi reminded Naruto about his friends. 

So yes Naruto isn't the most powerful character right now I leave that title to Madara but piling Naruto up with the other characters is simply disrespectful.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> This chapter's going to suck monkey balls if the spoilers truthfully portray everything there is to it.



Pretty much... 



Turrin said:


> I'm almost wondering if Sandaime Raikage will tank Bijuu Dama Rasengan next chapter with some injuries forcing Naruto to create FRS-Bijuu Dama Rasengan, considering the importance Kishi placed on Naruto's Fuuton capabilities.



And then he'll tank A FRS Bijuudama, forcing Naruto to make a fuuton ball bigger than the moon. And he'll tank that too.


----------



## Itαchi (Sep 7, 2011)

why is there no chapter yet ? And if I read the spoilers correctly, there will be no sasuke, no itachi no kabuto and no madara ? not even as cliffhangers ? how dissapointing.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

FRS = Jinton when they both hit. Incomplete FRS attacked the cells , complete FRS instantly vaporizes your body as seen with Human Path I think.

By feats FRS > Jinton , both in AoE and speed. Jinton never killed anybody and the crater created by * two Jintons colliding * it's equal or less than FRS' AoE.

The island busting thing it's hype , the feats talk differently.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

viduka0101 said:


> try using a master ball



Best post I've seen in awhile.


----------



## GrieverSoul (Sep 7, 2011)

From the Spoilers Thread

"*(note:there is a jp word 'mu-jun(矛盾　halberd/pike and shield)' that means contradiction
the word is from an old chinese story: once upon a time there was a shield nothing could pierce and a halberd which could piece anything.....)"

This imediatly reminded me of Knights of the Zodiac when Seiya fought Shiryu. 
I hope it doesnt come true but the only way to defeat the Raikage might be using his own jutsus against him.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it will be revealed that Raikage has a stronger attack then Bijuu dama,which is his Black lightning which is similar to Amaterasu and falls under the "black elements" category. When Naruto infusess Fuuton into his Bijuu dama he will create his own black element that will counter Black lightning, perhaps even next chapter.


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

Woww, raikage is really strong !


----------



## sasutachi (Sep 7, 2011)

one of the worst chapter ever.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I think it will be revealed that Raikage has a stronger attack then Bijuu dama,which is his Black lightning which is similar to Amaterasu and falls under the "black elements" category. When Naruto infusess Fuuton into his Bijuu dama he will create his own black element that will counter Black lightning, perhaps even next chapter.



Black Fuuton Bijuudama ? 

I like it :ho


----------



## Nimander (Sep 7, 2011)

>Naruto throws FRS
>Raikage dodges
>Naruto uses RM extendo-arms to catch FRS
>Raikage dodges once again
>Naruto catches same FRS a third time, right in Raikage's blind spot, and makes him eat it

Man, I don't care if the strategy didn't work.  That was pretty fucking impressive right there.  I'm absolutely LOVING what RM has done to Naruto's fighting style.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Or maybe Temari will combine her strongest attack with Naruto's Bijuu Bomb.
> 
> I can't see Naruto adding fuuton to Bijuu Dama.



he did to the rasengan while others failed who were geniuses


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Nimander said:


> >Naruto throws FRS
> >Raikage dodges
> >Naruto uses RM extendo-arms to catch FRS
> >Raikage dodges once again
> ...



Exactly , he can play around with the FRS changing from hand to hand , expanding his chakra arms for better reach , changing it's course by turning it in the opposite direction , etc etc.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 7, 2011)

That was pretty sick. Raikage is a tank.


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

Temari looks exactly like Sakura btw :/


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 7, 2011)

It looks like Naruto can't throw FRS in KCM.  He seems to use his extendo-arms to hit his target.  That's interesting, and all the more reason to combine SM with KCM.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL @ all the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that said Temari > 3rd Raikage

He is officially the best tank (w/o use of jutsu) in the Narutoverse


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

it was just one FRS.not 3 but 1 that naruto manipulated using the arms.


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

Fay said:


> Temari looks exactly like Sakura btw :/



At least she doesn't cry...


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Nimander said:


> >Naruto throws FRS
> >Raikage dodges
> >Naruto uses RM extendo-arms to catch FRS
> >Raikage dodges once again
> ...



Couldn't agree more, that was one awesome strategy. RM is so freaking cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 7, 2011)

Raikage : LOL Rasenshuriken. Come at me, kid


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

raikage is extremely durable.tanking FRS impact.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> It looks like Naruto can't throw FRS in KCM.  He seems to use his extendo-arms to hit his target.  That's interesting, and all the more reason to combine SM with KCM.



he did it to help bee and itachi destroy the CT. he can trow it. he just manipulated it with the arms here.


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Also, people were complaining about Naruto jumping into the air and posing last chapter, but it seems he jumped in front of the sun to blind the Raikage.


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

It's been a while since I was impressed with a character in this manga, 3rd raikage is damn impressive ^^


----------



## FearTear (Sep 7, 2011)

Speaking of Temari, look at her in the last panel:



Damn, she looks psychopatic


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Awesome. I've been waiting since the Kakuzu fight for Naruto to do what he just did. Throwing the FRS, having the opponent jump aside, catching it again and throwing it again while the opponent is still in midair and unable to evade.



Ghost14 said:


> It looks like Naruto can't throw FRS in KCM.  He seems to use his extendo-arms to hit his target.  That's interesting, and all the more reason to combine SM with KCM.



Look again, yes he can throw it.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> Also, people were complaining about Naruto jumping into the air and posing last chapter, but it seems he jumped in front of the sun to blind the Raikage.



Yeah, it was actually a good tactic instead of what some believed to be a completely idiotic rush jump.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2011)

I liked the way Naruto handled that single Rasenshuriken. Persistent, isn't he? 

*Ridiculous* that Sandaime Raikage could actually _"withstand"_ it though. I maintain that if it was his real body, he wouldn't have been able to resist any further. Edo Tensei's regenerative properties, on *top* of the his durability are what allowed him to carry on.



Ghost14 said:


> It looks like Naruto can't throw FRS in KCM.  He seems to use his extendo-arms to hit his target.  That's interesting, and all the more reason to combine SM with KCM.


We've already seen him throw it against Nagato's Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2011)

Well at least it was 1 FRS instead of 3. It lessens the blow of that guy tanking it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2011)

Really not many people can fuck with Naruto now, if the rest of his clones were present he wouldn't need the Biju ball as he could just hit him with multiple FRS.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 7, 2011)

vered said:


> raikage is extremely durable.tanking FRS impact.



Tanking it as an Edo, I can understand.  This is the guy who faced 10,000 opponents after three days, and is now immortal and unkillable.

But the real question is, would he have been able to tank it while alive?  His Raiton armor would've been next to useless, and the chakra needles from FRS (if Kishi still remembers those) would've shredded his chakra system completely.

So, while his tanking of the attack is impressive, I attribute it much more to the fact that he was just currently revived instead of to his natural durability.  But, the actual translation may address this issue.


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Speaking of Temari, look at her in the last panel:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, she looks psychopatic



If only Kishi tried to make the girls a bit prettier, like drawing nice hair and eyelashes and stuff...now they all look exactly the same with just a different hairdo >.>


----------



## Friday (Sep 7, 2011)

Boring chapter is boring.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Look again, yes he can throw it.



The panels where he catches it again imply that he was always connected to FRS with his chakra, so I guess he in fact cant throw FRS in a way where he isn't connected to it at all. That is an ability that belongs to SM after all.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 7, 2011)

nice work with the arms Naruto

but seriously,  dat Raikage... impressive he didnt need to regenerate after FRS

also... appears Captain Eyepatch can use Yoton, Lava Release


----------



## Narutaru (Sep 7, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Tanking it as an Edo, I can understand.  This is the guy who faced 10,000 opponents after three days, and is now immortal and unkillable.
> 
> But the real question is, would he have been able to tank it while alive?  His Raiton armor would've been next to useless, and the chakra needles from FRS (if Kishi still remembers those) would've shredded his chakra system completely.
> 
> So, while his tanking of the attack is impressive, I attribute it much more to the fact that he was just currently revived instead of to his natural durability.  But, the actual translation may address this issue.



You're probably right, but him being able to shrug it off like that is still really impressive. We saw what happened when the magnetic guy got hit with Naruto's Rasengan.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

bee said naruto was almost done with the bijuu bomb, wonder if it will be usable next chapter and not implode like the others


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> The panels where he catches it again imply that he was always connected to FRS with his chakra, so I guess he in fact cant throw FRS in a way where he isn't connected to it at all. That is an ability that belongs to SM after all.



He threw it against Chibaku Tensei only 1/2 chapters ago , are you guys reading the same manga as we ?


----------



## Selva (Sep 7, 2011)

Nimander said:


> >Naruto throws FRS
> >Raikage dodges
> >Naruto uses RM extendo-arms to catch FRS
> >Raikage dodges once again
> ...


This. The spoilers at first made it sound like he made 3 FRS and the first two failed. But it turns out Naruto only made a single one and didn't waste it. Great usage of those Chakra arms :WOW


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

naruto kyubii arms are extremely useful and if not for the raikage durability, clone naruto would have defeated him.


----------



## Fay (Sep 7, 2011)

jacamo said:


> but seriously,  dat Raikage... impressive he didnt need to regenerate after FRS



I know right, it's such a shame that he will die after this little fight, such a waste of potential...


----------



## Necessary Evil (Sep 7, 2011)

This chapter was completely awful...


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> bee said naruto was almost done with the bijuu bomb, wonder if it will be usable next chapter and not implode like the others



Of course Naruto can use it next chapter. I wouldn't be surprised if it failed once at first but Naruto will land a hit on Raikage with Bijudama next chapter for sure.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 7, 2011)

Great chapter.
Saw some real impressive stuff from both Naruto and Sandaime.

I'm also starting to like Dodai a bit. Seems like a pretty cool guy .


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> He threw it against Chibaku Tensei only 1/2 chapters ago , are you guys reading the same manga as we ?



They aren't.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 7, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> He threw it against Chibaku Tensei only 1/2 chapters ago , are you guys reading the same manga as we ?



That it looked like it was thrown doesnt mean it was thrown. 
 We can see when Naruto catches the FRS that his hand and FRS are connected through chakra - chakra, not a chakra hand/arm. So that can mean 2 things: 1. Naruto reconnected to FRS to catch it or 2. Naruto is always connected to FRS by a small string of chakra.

I think both points are plausible as throwing FRS was an SM ability because of the control of nature.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

both Naruto and Raikage were impressive this chapter.
this is how a fight should be written while complimenting both fighters.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

So Sandaime Raikage really is a beast in battle.


----------



## Muk (Sep 7, 2011)

at least naruto used his experience against A to his advantage in his fight vs sandaime


----------



## Dolohov27 (Sep 7, 2011)

..............


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> The panels where he catches it again imply that he was always connected to FRS with his chakra, so I guess he in fact cant throw FRS in a way where he isn't connected to it at all. That is an ability that belongs to SM after all.



I really don't see how you arrive at that conclusion. Naruto throws the FRS with one of his Kyuubi arms on page 2 and then he catches it again with a small arm on the doublepage 4-5. There's nothing which indicates that this FRS is different from the one he throws in SM. The only reason he has never done the same in SM is probably because he couldn't catch it with his regular arms without a huge risk to himself.

Anyways, finally the FRS is complete. Now it's not just the most powerful fuuton but with this kind of handling there can be no doubt that it's the best at all.


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> That it looked like it was thrown doesnt mean it was thrown.
> We can see when Naruto catches the FRS that his hand and FRS are connected through chakra - chakra, not a chakra hand/arm. So that can mean 2 things: 1. Naruto reconnected to FRS to catch it or 2. Naruto is always connected to FRS by a small string of chakra.
> 
> I think both points are plausible as throwing FRS was an SM ability because of the control of nature.



I said against Chibaku Tensei , against Nagato . And yes in that page he threw it and then connected again as seen with the first panel to your down right.


----------



## jacamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Great chapter.
> Saw some real impressive stuff from both Naruto and Sandaime.
> 
> I'm also starting to like Dodai a bit. Seems like a pretty cool guy .



yeh... great chapter, but as always some of us will disagree

so thats his name... saved me the trouble

i think Dodai used Lava Release to add an outer layer to the Doryouheki

that was impressive too


----------



## shintebukuro (Sep 7, 2011)

I hope there's at least some kind of explanation for why this Raikage is so durable. 

It's just lazy writing if he can tank _FRS_ because he has "tough skin" or something.


----------



## jso (Sep 7, 2011)

Very manly chapter. I think I grew more chest hair just looking at the scans.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2011)

The use of these arms is what I've been wanting since the VotE fight.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

to me it seems A's dad may be stronger then A. or A does not have the durability his dad had.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

naruto also showed battle smart this chapter something that was lacking against Nagato/itachi.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 7, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I said against Chibaku Tensei , against Nagato . And yes in that page he threw it and then connected again as seen with the first panel to your down right.



Looking closer to the down right panel it doesnt look like a chakra string but as a chakra hand so I guess you are right.

That Naruto can throw FRS in RM doesnt make sense then, though.


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

jso said:


> Very manly chapter. I think I grew more chest hair just looking at the scans.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 7, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> I hope there's at least some kind of explanation for why this Raikage is so durable.
> 
> It's just lazy writing if he can tank _FRS_ because he has "tough skin" or something.



He was eaten by the 8tail but survived in it's stomach and had to eat the 8tails meat/chakra...as result his skin is blah blah blah blah

..sound familiar?


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 7, 2011)

That was impressive with Naruto's performance along with Raikage's Durability.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> I hope there's at least some kind of explanation for why this Raikage is so durable.
> 
> It's just lazy writing if he can tank _FRS_ because he has "tough skin" or something.



It's never been said out loud, but durability is directly proportional to how much chakra you can juice up your body with. The 3rd Raikage is in this regard it seems stronger than his son, he can gather even more chakra in his body and make it so tough barely anything can injure him.


----------



## auem (Sep 7, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> That it looked like it was thrown doesnt mean it was thrown.
> We can see when Naruto catches the FRS that his hand and FRS are connected through chakra - chakra, not a chakra hand/arm. So that can mean 2 things: 1. Naruto reconnected to FRS to catch it or 2. Naruto is always connected to FRS by a small string of chakra.
> 
> I think both points are plausible as throwing FRS was an SM ability because of the control of nature.



there is only one thing possible...naruto can catch his own FRS/reattach his chakra to it.....
other point(that naruto always remain connected with FRS) is your figment of imagination...also FRS need tremendous chakra..SM or RS mode is immaterial...


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> to me it seems A's dad may be stronger then A. or at least more durable.



Yes he is. Naruto made a comment thinking back to his fight with A ( I don't know japanese but it looked like he said it was the same jutsu as A or that he was as fast as A ).


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> to me it seems A's dad may be stronger then A. or A does not have the durability his dad had.



I wouldn't compare the two of them just yet.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 7, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes he is. Naruto made a comment thinking back to his fight with A ( I don't know japanese but it looked like he said it was the same jutsu as A or that he was as fast as A ).



Yeah to me it seems like Naruto compared their with Raiton Armor.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 7, 2011)

So much for A surpassing his father lol.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2011)

this out


----------



## SageRafa (Sep 7, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Looking closer to the down right panel it doesnt look like a chakra string but as a chakra hand so I guess you are right.
> 
> That Naruto can throw FRS in RM doesnt make sense then, though.



See *here* . Naruto already showed he can throw FRS in RM.


----------



## vered (Sep 7, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That was impressive with Naruto's performance along with Raikage's Durability.



an that was a clone as well which is even more impressive.he actually managed to 1 hit raikage who is as fast as A but with insane durability.
his chakra arms are also very fast attacking wise.


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> ( I don't know japanese but it looked like he said it was the same jutsu as A or that he was as fast as A ).



its chinese


----------



## Raiden (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice chapter.

A lil disappointed we didn't see some Sauce action.

But I'm thinking there might be a switch when Naruto gets tired. Because there has to be blowback for the ridiculous amount of chakra he's using.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Sep 7, 2011)

Synn said:


> So Sandaime Raikage really is a beast in battle.



Are you sure you didn't mean "bed" instead of "battle"?


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Sep 7, 2011)

i really dont see how people are saying the chap was horrible this is a beastly chap


----------



## Synn (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy fuck, I take back what I said about A being comparable to his father. :/


----------



## Recal (Sep 7, 2011)

That chapter was better than I thought it would be.  So far, the Edos have been earning short shrift from Kishimoto, but the treatment of Sandaime Raikage this chapter was the way all of the Edos should have been treated from the beginning.  I liked that Naruto didn't quite get it right first time, that the Alliance were forced to adapt their tactics quickly to avoid being fried like vampires, and that Naruto was forced to think more critically, to think tactically, and apply someone else's knowledge of their opponent (not acting rashly and on his own) to the best advantage of the Alliance.

Much better. Definitely makes up for the lack of Sauce, Madara and Itachi/Kabuto.


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

good fighting chap
with contradictions! 

can there be a shield nothing can pierce and a halberd which can piece anything at the same time?
and wasnt there shodai hokage?


----------



## Boradis (Sep 7, 2011)

Seemed a bit short to me, but I liked it.


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting chapter!


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

naruto "is he, that old bird human?"


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 7, 2011)

takL said:


> good fighting chap
> with contradictions!
> 
> can there be a shield nothing can pierce and a halberd which can piece anything at the same time?
> and wasnt there shodai hokage?



Didn't that Usui guy in Kenshin use a technique which was derived from the same myth. That round shield he carried and that short spear.


----------



## takL (Sep 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Didn't that Usui guy in Kenshin use a technique which was derived from the same myth. That round shield he carried and that short spear.



sry i havent read kensin but i guess you're right.
for anyone interested


i've always thought of this with those susanoO weapons.


----------



## luffyg2 (Sep 7, 2011)

The raikage sure was a bad-ass but I would enjoy a better explication about his resistance than just him having a body that can take on any jutsu... what makes his body so special is what I really want to know.. anyway seems like he is going to be sealed next chapter... those 2 chapters fight are really disappointing.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm surprised no one bashed Temari for being the commentator of the week awardee..


----------

